# The weather in the USA...



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

.. why do I give a fuck?

Yes, I understand it's the most accessible, *media-friendly* story in the world, with endless dramatic images available and oodles of human interest angles, but it's a shit news story.

It happens every year and we'll continue to see the same images every year. And every year it'll be "potentially" the worst hurricane in 'living memory'.

What next, sunshine breaks out over Malaga? Old folks die of heat exhaustion?

And it just happens to coincide with the UK and USA engaging in a huge manhunt for that dictator chappy that isn't actually a manhunt because that would constitute state-sponsored murder and a war crime so it's *really" about weakening the regime so it can't kill civillians, the same civillians UK special forces have been training and equipping for months on end. Etc, etc.

/I'm less grumpy after breakfast, or lunch, maybe dinner


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree, I also get pissed off with the amount of coverage of the circus known as the US presidential campaign, that seems to re-start just a few months after any fucking election and drag on for years, getting worst month by month as it gets closer to the next fucking election.

FFS - there's a whole world out there, beyond the US of fucking A, that needs reporting on. 

/I'll be less grumpy after my morning workout.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Aug 28, 2011)

Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?



Yes, they know all the chaps wear bowler hats, we all take afternoon tea, the Queen does actually have some purpose and we must know their relative that lives in London.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 28, 2011)

I was talking to somebody recently who had contacts in the upper mid-West and he said it was hard enough getting news for the US outside Minnesota, never mind Europe and the UK.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


I dunno, but lets appoint a US policeman, probably from New York, to find out because we really need to follow that social model; as we surely understand, the USA has answers to all social/criminal ills. Actually, it must have the solution to everything because the media and political class never stop referring to it.

Anyone recall the collective geographic name of that hugely varied range of social-democratic countries across the Channel?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Meltingpot said:


> I was talking to somebody recently who had contacts in the upper mind-West and he said it was hard enough getting news for the US outside Minnesota, never mind Europe and the UK.


Someone should invent the Internet for them.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 28, 2011)

Because I have friends in the US, on the East coast, I am interested in what is happening with Irene. Also, having had first hand experience of three hurricanes I am interested to know how it will develop.
If I didn't know people who are likely to be affected I'd be really pissed off by now.

(I'm surprised how much it is on the international news here in Sudan)


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?



Some of them do know the UK (which they call "England") exists, but mostly they think "overseas" and "hell" are the same place.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> Some of them do know the UK (which they call "England") exists, but mostly they think "overseas" and "hell" are the same place.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice one, but shouldn't Canada be "moose heads" rather than "mouse heads"? Or was that what was meant?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder how long Africa will be empty now that Libyan oil is likely to come back on line, and there's oil here in Sudan.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I wonder how long Africa will be empty now that Libyan oil is likely to come back on line, and there's oil here in Sudan.



Libya is in the orange bit.

And why do they care in Sudan? I guess everyone's got to care about the US.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Yes, they know all the chaps wear bowler hats, we all take afternoon tea, the Queen does actually have some purpose and we must know their relative that lives in London.


You forgot the pea-soupers that roll off the Thames every day.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2011)

To be fair I think a story about the US East coast taking a hammering from mother nature has worldwide interest. It's a sort of natural justice thing.

And, America is the most important place in the known universe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeJMuEKF3wc


----------



## Waiheke.Island (Aug 28, 2011)

They hammer the US storm shit on New Zealand TV. Most people here can't be assed with it anymore.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


Their news stories generally portray a rather curious view of the UK. We're either bowler hatted toffs spouting Shakespeare or feral looters on the rampage.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


No - but I'm not sure most people from the UK know much about the Americans. (And I'm talking proper stuff - not what you saw in a film!)

I'm interested in the storm because I have family in New York.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

Storms produce good pictures

Look at this beauty


----------



## peterkro (Aug 28, 2011)

Meanwhile Typhoon Nanmadol kills seven in the Philippines and is slowly approaching Taiwan with winds possibly reaching 300kph but hey they're brown people so it doesn't warrant TV time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

peterkro said:


> Meanwhile Typhoon Nanmadol kills seven in the Philippines and is slowly approaching Taiwan with winds possibly reaching 300kph but hey they're brown people so it doesn't warrant TV time.



That's because they're used to typhoons whereas NY isn't used to hurricanes.  I'm sure if the hurricane was just hitting North Carolina, it wouldn't be newsworthy


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> To be fair I think a story about the US East coast taking a hammering from mother nature has worldwide interest. It's a sort of natural justice thing.


It's more a Bank Holiday, fill the screens with unimaginative, newsfeed filler because most of the senior news room staff are away at festivals and/or in France/Italy.... thing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's more a Bank Holiday, fill the screens with unimaginative, standard filler because most of the senior news room staff are away at festivals and/or in France/Italy.... thing.



That's the real answer. Probably. Also, that news is very image driven, and as has been pointed out - there are some very dramatic images. All those digital things in peoples hands - they will be inundated with free pictures and video to use.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the perfect example of the media tee-ing something up as being 'a big story' and then the gradual realisation dawning that it's not quite as much of a big deal as they'd hyped it up to be, in glorious knicker-wetting technicolour, but because they're fully committed to the story by then (resources-wise etc), they have to keep plugging away at it, with a gradually diminishing hope of anything really happening ...

(I now await mother nature proving me wrong by unleashing hell on the US east coast   )


----------



## peterkro (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's because they're used to typhoons whereas NY isn't used to hurricanes. I'm sure if the hurricane was just hitting North Carolina, it wouldn't be newsworthy


I don't think that's true, even minor natural events in the US are done to death by the media including in the U.K.,whereas major events in the rest of the world resulting in many deaths are barely reported if at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope the Statue of Irony falls over


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to know if this shop's still open


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this guy geting covered in raw sewage?!
http://gizmodo.com/5835100/watch-a-weather-man-get-covered-in-whats-probably-raw-sewage


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Is this guy geting covered in raw sewage?!
> http://gizmodo.com/5835100/watch-a-weather-man-get-covered-in-whats-probably-raw-sewage



Won't play for me but at least he's still smiling


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Is this guy geting covered in raw sewage?!
> http://gizmodo.com/5835100/watch-a-weather-man-get-covered-in-whats-probably-raw-sewage



That is weird.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Won't play for me but at least he's still smiling



I am sure you know what you're doing [  ], but you do realise the top image, where he's smiling, is only a photo & you have to scroll down for the video?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> I am sure you know what you're doing [  ], but you do realise the top image, where he's smiling, is only a photo & you have to scroll down for the video?



Of course I do 

scrolls down to watch video


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It happens every year and we'll continue to see the same images every year. And every year it'll be "potentially" the worst hurricane in 'living memory'.


  Hurricanes hitting New York, their transport system being shut down and evacuation do not happen every year.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Yes, they know all the chaps wear bowler hats, we all take afternoon tea, the Queen does actually have some purpose and we must know their relative that lives in London.



I was in a pub in new york and a guy at the bar was genuinely asking me if I knew 'Bob' from Liverpool.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

It's been downgraded to a tropical storm now.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Aug 28, 2011)

boohoo said:


> No - but I'm not sure most people from the UK know much about the Americans. (And I'm talking proper stuff - not what you saw in a film!)


Regularly on the BBC news you see bits & pieces about all sorts of places in the US, political stuff, serious accidents, natural disasters etc. It often takes you right into the lives & homes of ordinary Americans, giving us quite a good insight into their lives. I'm wondering if US tv news gives Americans the same insight into UK folks lives on such a regular basis?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Regularly on the BBC news you see bits & pieces about all sorts of places in the US, political stuff, serious accidents, natural disasters etc. It often takes you right into the lives & homes of ordinary Americans, giving us quite a good insight into their lives.* I'm wondering if US tv news gives Americans the same insight into UK folks lives on such a regular basis?*




no


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


 
weather wise or....?
We do have news stories when there is severe weather in the UK and Europe. I always feel, and I think others do too, a bit protective and scared for you when you have big snowstorms or heatwaves or flooding. Here, we are more used to insane weather of all kinds.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> .. why do I give a fuck?



Fucking-A


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> weather wise or....?
> We do have news stories when there is severe weather in the UK and Europe. I always feel, and I think others do too, a bit protective and scared for you when you have big snowstorms or heatwaves or flooding. Here, we are more used to insane weather of all kinds.


Yes I mean't any sort of news story really. Thats sweet thing to say tho, when it snows in the UK the worst problem is that its actually too warm causing freeze/thaw & ice. If it just stayed at -20 like it does in Butte, Montana or similar we'ed probably be ok.

We don't get twisters taking out half a town but we had one that took out a few houses in London a couple of yrs ago.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Regularly on the BBC news you see bits & pieces about all sorts of places in the US, political stuff, serious accidents, natural disasters etc. It often takes you right into the lives & homes of ordinary Americans, giving us quite a good insight into their lives. I'm wondering if US tv news gives Americans the same insight into UK folks lives on such a regular basis?



I don't really watch the news although I followed the tornado story. The riots made their news  - however how many of them watched that?

Having American family, I can only say I have some insight into how people in Kansas/Missouri live. I wouldn't like to pass an opinion on the rest of the country.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 28, 2011)

(in reply to saskiajayne)
no really I worry, also because cars aren't equipped for it and you don't have the municipal snow-plow capabilities we have here.
and also, no, we don't get as much UK or Europe news as you get of the US. But it depends on where we get our news from. I get local news about local stuff and BCC news about worldwide stuff.

we had 3 unusual events recently too here in Mass. A tornado a few months ago (that actually destroyed buildings and stuff), an earthquake a week ago or so, and now this hurricane (most die out by the time they reach us or go out to sea)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 28, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I don't really watch the news although I followed the tornado story. The riots made their news - however how many of them watched that?
> 
> Having American family, I can only say I have some insight into how people in Kansas/Missouri live. I wouldn't like to pass an opinion on the rest of the country.



Oh trust me the riots were big news.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> .. why do I give a fuck?
> 
> Yes, I understand it's the most accessible, *media-friendly* story in the world, with endless dramatic images available and oodles of human interest angles, but it's a shit news story.
> 
> ...



Countdown's on for the big tenth anniversary of youknowwhat. Time to unplug the TV, turn off the radio and chuck the computer in the attic. Enjoy. ​


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Their news stories generally portray a rather curious view of the UK. We're either bowler hatted toffs spouting Shakespeare or feral looters on the rampage.



TBF, a lot of people in the UK seem to think most Americans are ignorant xenophobes with a gun in one hand and a Bible in the other.



isvicthere? said:


> Some of them do know the UK (which they call "England") exists, but mostly they think "overseas" and "hell" are the same place.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Yossarian said:


> TBF, a lot of people in the UK seem to think most Americans are ignorant xenophobes with a gun in one hand and a Bible in the other.


Not so sure if that's true at all considering the enormous popularity of US film/TV culture over here.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

But that's tv and film rather than real life.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

boohoo said:


> But that's tv and film rather than real life.


Um.. and where do you think the US stereotypes of Brits come from?


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Not so sure if that's true at all considering the enormous popularity of US film/TV culture over here.



Monty Python, Mr. Bean, and Four Weddings & a Funeral were big hits in the US - are they getting an accurate picture of Britain?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Um.. and where do you think the US stereotypes of Brits come from?


Yes -I agree that some of the stereotypes come from film/tv. However I think we get exposed  more to American tv/film than the American get exposed to UK tv/film. (though my gran was catching up on antiques road show over there!)

Because we have so many different stereotypes thrust at us (ugly betty/friends/desperate housewives/fraiser/Dexter/csi), we have a better opportunity to make up our minds about what we think is realistic or not.

I use to love watching Roseanne because that seemed closer to the American life that I had come across as a kid. (and it's funny!)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

Yossarian said:


> Monty Python, Mr. Bean, and Four Weddings & a Funeral were big hits in the US - are they getting an accurate picture of Britain?


 
I base all my stereotypes about the braying upper classes on four weddings. And bridget jones.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 28, 2011)

this is really what we think of you:



(sorry for the video from tv quality- SNL is highly protective of its content)


----------



## Pinette (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Regularly on the BBC news you see bits & pieces about all sorts of places in the US, political stuff, serious accidents, natural disasters etc. It often takes you right into the lives & homes of ordinary Americans, giving us quite a good insight into their lives. I'm wondering if US tv news gives Americans the same insight into UK folks lives on such a regular basis?


I can tell you this, because I know.  US news does not cover the goings on in Europe.  It astonished me when I found out!  America is the world, to an American audience. Sad, isn't it?  But sadder still is the uptake of American mores that have made their insidious way into the mind-set of this country since the end of the war, one way or another. Still going on, I fear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> this is really what we think of you:
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the video from tv quality- SNL is highly protective of its content)




That looks like an accurate documentary


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> I can tell you this, because I know. US news does not cover the goings on in Europe. It astonished me when I found out! America is the world, to an American audience. Sad, isn't it? But sadder still is the uptake of American mores that have made their insidious way into the mind-set of this country since the end of the war, one way or another. Still going on, I fear.



I'm gonna have words with my dad about this. Bleeding immigrants coming over here, taking our women, procreating - terrible stuff. I was indoctrinated wiht a diet of hash browns and home made beef burgers.


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2011)

I there are some in power and in the mdeia in the UK that do have somewhat of an American-obsession, but I think part of it is based on the language, and is shown with other English-speaking countries, and likewise with other language-linked countires.

For example, to help improve my French, I listen to a 10 minute podcast each day in French and read various French news sites. When the earthquake hit New Zealand earlier this year, we got a lot of coverage in the British media, but there was relatively little in the French media. Counter to this, they've had a lot more coverage than us of the post-election tussle in the Ivory Coast.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> this is really what we think of you:
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the video from tv quality- SNL is highly protective of its content)




Is that Guy Ritchie's latest? Looks better than his other stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

This video's good 

http://www.funnyjunk.com/youtube/2542879/Funny+Version+of+NYC+Hurricane+Irene+Spe/


----------



## TomUS (Aug 28, 2011)

I got sick of the hurricane coverage too.  Non stop for days & it's still going on....the cleanup, the aftermath etc.

US coverage of "England?"....Queen, Prince X, Princess X, palaces, socialized medicine, Prime Minister's Questions (for news junkies), everyone proper & civilized (those riots were really a surprise.)


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

TomUS said:


> everyone proper & civilized



lol


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2011)

TomUS said:


> everyone proper & civilized (those riots were really a surprise.)



Yep, I wasn't really expecting them until next summer. The Tories have really stepped up the pace this time round.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

WTF is this thread now doing in the 'world politics, current affairs and news' forum?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> .. why do I give a fuck?
> 
> Yes, I understand it's the most accessible, *media-friendly* story in the world, with endless dramatic images available and oodles of human interest angles, but it's a shit news story.



Especially when it is totally exaggerated by the media, trying to create a crisis out of a storm with 50 mph. winds.

We only have ourselves to blame, for actually watching the shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> I agree, I also get pissed off with the amount of coverage of the circus known as the US presidential campaign, that seems to re-start just a few months after any fucking election and drag on for years, getting worst month by month as it gets closer to the next fucking election..



I've found a solution to that problem: I don't watch it.

I watch different channels. Sometimes, I watch a movie. Or I go on the internet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> WTF is this thread now doing in the 'world politics, current affairs and news' forum?



Because the storm happened yesterday/today; it happened abroad, not in Britain; and it's something new.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Meltingpot said:


> I was talking to somebody recently who had contacts in the upper mid-West and he said it was hard enough getting news for the US outside Minnesota, never mind Europe and the UK.



Must have been a pretty small town didn't have CNN.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

dessiato said:


> If I didn't know people who are likely to be affected I'd be really pissed off by now.
> 
> )



If the news doesn't have some personal connection to you, you get pissed off if it's on?

If I'd had some personal connection with someone on the US east coast, I'd have actually watched more than two minutes of the coverage.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've found a solution to that problem: I don't watch it.



So, you never watch the news, jolly good for you.



Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Because the storm happened yesterday/today; it happened abroad, not in Britain; and it's something new.



The OP is about media coverage in the UK about the storm, not the storm itself.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Their news stories generally portray a rather curious view of the UK. We're either bowler hatted toffs spouting Shakespeare or feral looters on the rampage.



That could be a bit of an oversimplification.

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-07-19/..._andy-coulson-news-corp-murdoch?_s=PM:OPINION


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> So, you never watch the news, jolly good for you.
> 
> The OP is about media coverage in the UK about the storm, not the storm itself.



I do watch the news, depending what's on. If it's a non-story like this 'hurricane', I do or watch something else.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Btw, if you go to the 'Hurricane Irene' thread, you'll find a number of people who were avidly hanging on the Hurricane's every move. I guess the amount of coverage was worthwhile for them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Regularly on the BBC news you see bits & pieces about all sorts of places in the US, political stuff, serious accidents, natural disasters etc. It often takes you right into the lives & homes of ordinary Americans, giving us quite a good insight into their lives. I'm wondering if US tv news gives Americans the same insight into UK folks lives on such a regular basis?



If you think Louis Theroux et al are giving you insight into the lives and homes of ordinary Americans, you'd be mistaken.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> weather wise or....?
> We do have news stories when there is severe weather in the UK and Europe. I always feel, and I think others do too, a bit protective and scared for you when you have big snowstorms or heatwaves or flooding. Here, we are more used to insane weather of all kinds.



There often seem to be stories about heatwaves hitting France or somewhere, and they have to bring in refrigerator trucks for the bodies of all the old people living in attics who die from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Not so sure if that's true at all considering the enormous popularity of US film/TV culture over here.



You yourself post a thread every time some US crazy opens up with a pistol down at the 7 11.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You yourself post a thread every time some US crazy opens up with a pistol down at the 7 11.


That's because that's news. I also post up lots of lovely photos of New York too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> That's because that's news. I also post up lots of lovely photos of New York too.



Arguably, a shooting in Moline Illinois isn't really big news in the UK. Many many other things happen there each day.

I'm suggesting that the types of stories you and others tend to highlight in threads, help promote the stereotype of Americans with a bible in one hand and a gun in the other, as Yossarian said.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm suggesting that the types of stories you and others tend to highlight in threads, help promote the stereotype of Americans with a bible in one hand and a gun in the other, as Yossarian said.


What Bible stories have I been busy promoting recently then?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> What Bible stories have I been busy promoting recently then?





Actually, when I see one of those threads, I smile a little.  It's you doing a yeoman's job at posting the kind of stories that are bound to draw lots of excited posting. It falls squarely within the job description of an 'editor'.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Actually, when I see one of those threads, I smile a little. It's you doing a yeoman's job at posting the kind of stories that are bound to draw lots of excited posting. It falls squarely within the job description of an 'editor'.


Ah, so you can't actually find any of these 'Bible stories' then?  

Anyway, back on topic, here's a lifeguard's shack going walkies with the waves in NY:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14701620


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah, so you can't actually find any of these 'Bible stories' then?
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, here's a lifeguard's shack going walkies with the waves in NY:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14701620



It's about the enhancement of the stereotype. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...eath-in-front-of-an-open-mic-audience.272788/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ys-deal-with-a-17yr-old-pitch-invader.250020/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/1-in-100-american-adults-is-in-jail.169723/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/disgusting-american-soldiers-torture-iraqi-prisoners.5519/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-owners-bring-their-weapons-into-bars.276971/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-head-with-submachine-gun-at-gun-show.195383/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-mccain-declares-gun-ownership-sacred.182423/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gun-siege-at-colorado-high-school.107522/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stupid-gun-nuts-convicted-by-mobile-phone-picture.36166/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/another-school-shooting-in-the-us.153143/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/another-us-school-shooting-pennsylvania.108004/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

p.s. that's the result of maybe three minutes' searching.

I can probably come up with more if I put a little effort into it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a video of a fat American screaming for chicken.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=OzaZWH97vPs&NR=1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

American woman goes on McNugget rampage.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 29, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> This is the perfect example of the media tee-ing something up as being 'a big story' and then the gradual realisation dawning that it's not quite as much of a big deal as they'd hyped it up to be, in glorious knicker-wetting technicolour, but because they're fully committed to the story by then (resources-wise etc), they have to keep plugging away at it, with a gradually diminishing hope of anything really happening ...
> 
> (I now await mother nature proving me wrong by unleashing hell on the US east coast   )



Oh look, no proper news. What a surprise. 

Edit: I think the criticism based on reciprocity is misplaced, tbh. I don't actually care whether the USA is interested in reporting on GB. I do however care that the small amount of serious reporting capacity available for GB is being wasted hyperventilating over a bit of glorified weather.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 29, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's about the enhancement of the stereotype.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...eath-in-front-of-an-open-mic-audience.272788/
> 
> ...





 there has always been a lot of that here and i find it amusing when people try to deny it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> there has always been a lot of that here and i find it amusing when people try to deny it.



I'm always a little bit surprised when anyone denies it.

Surely America-bashing is one of the pillars of U75.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 29, 2011)

I only find it sad in comparison to threads/posts that imply that the UK is so superior. At least be realistic and honest about your own society if you're going to rip up another one.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Btw, if you go to the 'Hurricane Irene' thread, you'll find a number of people who were avidly hanging on the Hurricane's every move. I guess the amount of coverage was worthwhile for them.



What a couple dozen posters on a thread that has attracted an average of about 100 views a day, on what is after all a very busy site, justifies the level of coverage on the UK news channels over the past few days?

It's fair enough to mention it, but the coverage has been well OTT and it's not only on here that people are questioning the time spent wasted on this weather story at the expense of real news.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> What a couple dozen posters on a thread that has attracted an average of 100 views a day, on what is after all a very busy site, justifies the level of coverage on the UK news channels over the past few days?
> 
> It's fair enough to mention it, but the coverage has been well OTT and it's not only on here that people are questioning the time spent wasted on this weather story at the expense of real news.



Well, this is just a small website. There were probably others in the UK interested, if there were people here interested.

I agree that the coverage was ott, but it was only for 2 days. Probably not much of import got passed over in the last 48 hours.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Well, this is just a small website. There were probably others in the UK interested, if there were people here interested.
> 
> I agree that the coverage was ott, but it was only for 2 days. Probably not much of import got passed over in the last 48 hours.



The TV coverage here started last Wednesday IIRC, or Thursday at the latest, and they are still banging on about it this morning, so that's 5 or 6 days.

Seriously, unless there's widespread damage on the level of Hurricane Katrina, hurricanes hitting the US isn't something of great interest in the UK.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> The TV coverage here started last Wednesday IIRC, or Thursday at the latest, and they are still banging on about it this morning, so that's 5 or 6 days.
> 
> Seriously, unless there's widespread damage on the level of Hurricane Katrina, hurricanes hitting the US isn't something of great interest in the UK.



Your news editors seem to think otherwise.

If coverage started wednesday or thursday, and this is sunday/monday, how do you get five or six days out of that?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 29, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Especially when it is totally exaggerated by the media, trying to create a crisis out of a storm with 50 mph. winds.
> 
> We only have ourselves to blame, for actually watching the shit.



Yes, I have to admit that it made me laugh. We have a special name for days that the wind reaches 50 MPH. We call it .....







March, April, and May.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 30, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> there has always been a lot of that here and i find it amusing when people try to deny it.


tbf though, when you've got a country that elects someone like bush as president, then follows that up by electing significant numbers of tea party numpties to congress, it really would be criminal of us not to take the piss.

It's a sign of affection really.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah except when it's really mean-spirited and/or ignorant, which it is from time to time.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 30, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yes, I have to admit that it made me laugh. We have a special name for days that the wind reaches 50 MPH. We call it .....
> 
> March, April, and May.



JC is referring to a news report before the storm actually hit.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Their news stories generally portray a rather curious view of the UK. We're either bowler hatted toffs spouting Shakespeare or feral looters on the rampage.



Everybody knows the bowler hat stuff isn't true.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2011)

free spirit said:


> tbf though, when you've got a country that elects someone like bush as president, then follows that up by electing significant numbers of tea party numpties to congress, it really would be criminal of us not to take the piss.
> 
> It's a sign of affection really.



You have a strange, obsessive-compulsive way of showing affection then.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 30, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> JC is referring to a news report before the storm actually hit.



I saw ABC news reporting on the wind speed during the hurricane and they said it was 50 mph.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 30, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I saw ABC news reporting on the wind speed during the hurricane and they said it was 50 mph.


 
You should familiarize yourself with how they classify hurricanes and tropical storms.

If the top speed of sustained wind is no greater than 50 mph - it's not a hurricane.  <----note "sustained".

In fact it has to be sustained at 74 mph.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 30, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You have a strange, obsessive-compulsive way of showing affection then.


 
I see it more as passive aggressive (not freespirit in particular btw)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 30, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> You should familiarize yourself with how they classify hurricanes and tropical storms.
> 
> If the top speed of sustained wind is no greater than 50 mph - it's not a hurricane. <----note "sustained".
> 
> In fact it has to be sustained at 74 mph.



Yes, it was in fact, a tropical storm in the place they were reporting. You should try and "educate" the news services.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I see it more as passive aggressive (not freespirit in particular btw)



It's hard to pick out the passive part, though.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 30, 2011)

true


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 30, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yes, it was in fact, a tropical storm in the place they were reporting. You should try and "educate" the news services.



So it was well after it hit land....and was no longer a hurricane.

"I saw ABC news reporting on the wind speed *during the hurricane* and they said it was 50 mph." - Yuwipi


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Every time I read this thread title, my brain involuntarily starts playing 'Livin in the USA' by Steve Miller.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 31, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> So it was well after it hit land....and was no longer a hurricane.
> 
> "I saw ABC news reporting on the wind speed *during the hurricane* and they said it was 50 mph." - Yuwipi



As was said before that's what ABC news was reporting it as -- hurricane with 50 mph winds. Take it up with them.

Here let me try another language:

Como se ha dicho antes que es lo que ABC news informó de que como -- el huracán con 50 mph vientos. Recoger con ellos es analfabeta tonto.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 31, 2011)

anal what now? In that wind?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Do Americans know as much about the UK as we know about them?


Relative from the US's jaw dropped when he was staying with me at how much US news was reported in the UK. (He also flipped out when there were no ads on BBC, and then fell on the floor when he found it was state-sponsored )


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 1, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> As was said before that's what ABC news was reporting it as -- hurricane with 50 mph winds. Take it up with them.
> 
> Here let me try another language:
> 
> Como se ha dicho antes que es lo que ABC news informó de que como -- el huracán con 50 mph vientos. Recoger con ellos es analfabeta tonto.



It's more like you just made it up.  Figure the odds that the news media mistake a tropical storm for a hurricane with winds of "50 mph" "during the hurricane"....which happened to be the exact speed JC said he saw but was mistaken because it was actually before the hurricane arrived.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 1, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You have a strange, obsessive-compulsive way of showing affection then.


tbf, we do get US culture, news and opinions shoved in our faces 24/7, and it is such a wide open target for piss taking.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> It's more like you just made it up. Figure the odds that the news media mistake a tropical storm for a hurricane with winds of "50 mph" "during the hurricane"....which happened to be the exact speed JC said he saw but was mistaken because it was actually before the hurricane arrived.



That's a bit rich coming from a closeted Confederate with Ayn Rand fantasties.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> It's more like you just made it up. Figure the odds that the news media mistake a tropical storm for a hurricane with winds of "50 mph" "during the hurricane"....which happened to be the exact speed JC said he saw but was mistaken because it was actually before the hurricane arrived.



I wasn't mistaken.

Btw, I think people are forgetting something. News shows have to get ratings just like any other tv program. Impending disaster keeps butts in seats more than 'it's a bit windy today'.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 1, 2011)

To me this discussion seems disrespectful to the people/areas that did suffer massive damage.  Who the fuck cares if some tv reporter was covering a certain area that was predicted to get hit by a cat.3 and only got hit by a tropical storm, and therefore had to be a bit dramatic and improvise?

For me, the fact that huge portions of Vermont and New York state etc, are still under water, roads and towns destroyed, and that Vt lost a few of its iconic covered bridges hits really close to home, and is very upsetting.

It's all well and good to sit there 100's or 1000's of miles away and sneer, but it's pissing me off. Can we move on now, or is proving a point more important?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> To me this discussion seems disrespectful to the people/areas that did suffer massive damage. Who the fuck cares if some tv reporter was covering a certain area that was predicted to get hit by a cat.3 and only got hit by a tropical storm, and therefore had to be a bit dramatic and improvise?
> 
> For me, the fact that huge portions of Vermont and New York state etc, are still under water, roads and towns destroyed, and that Vt lost a few of its iconic covered bridges hits really close to home, and is very upsetting.
> 
> It's all well and good to sit there 100's or 1000's of miles away and sneer, but it's pissing me off. Can we move on now, or is proving a point more important?



I'm not sneering at anyone in Vermont.

I'm pointing out what I think is a valid point: networks like CNN sometimes [often] hype up stories in order to boost their ratings.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Plus, if you think about it, you can approach any story in a number of different ways. The story I've been following and posting on about the washed up feet around here - eleven at last count - has elicited some humorous responses etc. But if you think about it, eleven people are dead in mysterious circumstances.

But going all po-faced isn't necessarily the way to go, either.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> To me this discussion seems disrespectful to the people/areas that did suffer massive damage. Who the fuck cares if some tv reporter was covering a certain area that was predicted to get hit by a cat.3 and only got hit by a tropical storm, and therefore had to be a bit dramatic and improvise?
> 
> For me, the fact that huge portions of Vermont and New York state etc, are still under water, roads and towns destroyed, and that Vt lost a few of its iconic covered bridges hits really close to home, and is very upsetting.
> 
> It's all well and good to sit there 100's or 1000's of miles away and sneer, but it's pissing me off. Can we move on now, or is proving a point more important?



Its certainly not my intention to denigrate people who are dealing with the aftermath. I'm only taking a bit of an issue with the uneven coverage. Its usually better for all if you're dealing with accurate information and not ignore coverage of some areas entirely, while overplaying areas where it will appear more dramatic on television.

We're still dealing with flooding from last Spring. I-29 between Omaha and St. Joe, MO is still closed as are large portions of roads between Nebraska and Iowa. I haven't even mentioned the homes where people are unlikely to be able to return until a Fall of 2012. Our nuclear plant that was experiencing flooding just went off alert for the first time in months. I'm not without understanding.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Its certainly not my intention to denigrate people who are dealing with the aftermath. I'm only taking a bit of an issue with the uneven coverage. Its usually better for all if you're dealing with accurate information and not ignore coverage of some areas entirely, while overplaying areas where it will appear more dramatic on television.
> 
> We're still dealing with flooding from last Spring. I-29 between Omaha and St. Joe, MO is still closed as are large portions of roads between Nebraska and Iowa. I haven't even mentioned the homes where people are unlikely to be able to return until a Fall of 2012. Our nuclear plant that was experiences flooding just went off alert for the first time in months. I'm not without understanding.


 
I can't even be sure that Hurricane Irene didn't get as much coverage as the earthquake in Japan.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not sneering at anyone in Vermont.
> 
> I'm pointing out what I think is a valid point: networks like CNN sometimes [often] hype up stories in order to boost their ratings.



I've agreed all along that it's a valid point. Problem is that you keep downplaying the actual reality of the storm by focusing on what didn't happen rather than what did in order to prove your point. I don't see anyone disagreeing with your so-called point, I just don't see why you keep arguing about it and as a result, seeming offensive and insensitive.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I can't even be sure that Hurricane Irene didn't get as much coverage as the earthquake in Japan.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


>



In the two days before it reached New York, I'd bet that the coverage equalled that given the earthquake in the two days following.

That's why this thread came into existence: british people complaining about the saturation coverage in their country, of a storm in the USA.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I've agreed all along that it's a valid point. Problem is that you keep downplaying the actual reality of the storm by focusing on what didn't happen rather than what did in order to prove your point. I don't see anyone disagreeing with your so-called point, I just don't see why you keep arguing about it and as a result, seeming offensive and insensitive.



I keep 'arguing', because you keep posting comments and questions directed at me.

Why is it a 'so called point'? Many commentators have discussed the era of hype reporting that we seem to have entered, in large part, imo, because of CNN.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> seeming offensive and insensitive.



You overlooked my point about people being a bit humorous about the washed-up feet story. It's possible to glean offence out of just about anything.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I wasn't mistaken.
> 
> Btw, I think people are forgetting something. News shows have to get ratings just like any other tv program. Impending disaster keeps butts in seats more than 'it's a bit windy today'.



Yes you were mistaken.

Irene hit the coast of NC on August 27th.

You made this post that same day referring to a news report from the 26th - the day before Irene arrived:



> _"Exactly. Yesterday, I was watching CNN. The weatherman made a big fuss when the winds in North Carolina gusted up to..............wait for it...............50 mph. Gusts of 50 mph." _
> Johnny Canuck3, Saturday at 4:06 PM http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hurricane-irene.279843/page-3#post-10412353


Essentially what that reporter you saw was saying was, "it's not even here yet and the winds are 50 mph". It's not 'hype'. You just didn't understand what you were watching on tv.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not sneering at anyone in Vermont.
> 
> I'm pointing out what I think is a valid point: networks like CNN sometimes [often] hype up stories in order to boost their ratings.



You've been every bit of disrespectful.  You've tried to trivialize the hurricane and its effects.  You weren't simply making the case that it gets too much attention.

Had you been better educated on what a hurricane is and understood what news reports on tv were communicating - you might have done a better job.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2011)

Epic fail on the part of the National Guard:


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

I think most of the country has had at least one weather related disaster this year.  This is what we're still dealing with:

http://omaha.com/article/20110831/NEWS01/708319910/1009#.Tl-UiZ5Sxbs.facebook

At a certain point all you can do is try to laugh about it and cope.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think most of the country has had at least one weather related disaster this year. This is what we're still dealing with:
> 
> http://omaha.com/article/20110831/NEWS01/708319910/1009#.Tl-UiZ5Sxbs.facebook
> 
> At a certain point all you can do is try to laugh about it and cope.



Or you can make fun.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> Or you can make fun.



Me río solamente de usted.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> You've been every bit of disrespectful. You've tried to trivialize the hurricane and its effects. You weren't simply making the case that it gets too much attention.
> 
> Had you been better educated on what a hurricane is and understood what news reports on tv were communicating - you might have done a better job.





dilute micro said:


> You've been every bit of disrespectful. You've tried to trivialize the hurricane and its effects. You weren't simply making the case that it gets too much attention.
> 
> Had you been better educated on what a hurricane is and understood what news reports on tv were communicating - you might have done a better job.



I've been satirical. My intention was to hold up for ridicule, the penchant of our for-profit news organizations to take every opportunity to sensationalize the news in order to earn larger profits.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've been satirical. My intention was to hold up for ridicule, the penchant of our for-profit news organizations to take every opportunity to sensationalize the news in order to earn larger profits.



In some posts maybe - but in others like the one I quoted - that wasn't satire.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Me río solamente de usted.



It's because of who you are.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> It's because of who you are.



Sí, porque tengo un cerebro.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> In some posts maybe - but in others like the one I quoted - that wasn't satire.



I say it is, though. And I wrote it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Sí, porque tengo un cerebro.



Speaking of which: I'm going to take a Spanish class this Fall.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I say it is, though. And I wrote it.



You said you weren't mistaken - but you were.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> You said you weren't mistaken - but you were.



About the 50 mph? I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> About the 50 mph? I'm not mistaken.



No.  I believe you actually did see that on tv.  You're mistaken in what you thought it meant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> No. I believe you actually did see that on tv. You're mistaken in what you thought it meant.



What I thought it meant, was that the windspeed indicator hit 50mph, and CNN weatherman Chad Myers made a little exclamation/fuss about it.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What I thought it meant, was that the windspeed indicator hit 50mph, and CNN weatherman Chad Myers made a little exclamation/fuss about it.



Judging from the thread - that's not true.

No hype in reporting that the wind was up to 50 mph when the hurricane hadn't even arrived yet.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> To me this discussion seems disrespectful to the people/areas that did suffer massive damage.  Who the fuck cares if some tv reporter was covering a certain area that was predicted to get hit by a cat.3 and only got hit by a tropical storm, and therefore had to be a bit dramatic and improvise?
> 
> For me, the fact that huge portions of Vermont and New York state etc, are still under water, roads and towns destroyed, and that Vt lost a few of its iconic covered bridges hits really close to home, and is very upsetting.
> 
> It's all well and good to sit there 100's or 1000's of miles away and sneer, but it's pissing me off.



I'm within the 100 mile limit and I'm not sneering. 

I feel bad for Vermont, but I also feel bad for Quebec.  One of the death's from the storm were in Quebec, and I'm betting that it's only the Canadian press that covered it.   It's as if the press, and some Americans, seem to think that the storm finished at the US border.

Out of curiosity, did the Eastern States cover anything about the flooding in the Richelieu Valley this spring?


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 3, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> I'm within the 100 mile limit and I'm not sneering.
> 
> I feel bad for Vermont, but I also feel bad for Quebec. One of the death's from the storm were in Quebec, and I'm betting that it's only the Canadian press that covered it. It's as if the press, and some Americans, seem to think that the storm finished at the US border.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did the Eastern States cover anything about the flooding in the Richelieu Valley this spring?



They usually cover things like that. True they don't spend a lot of time on it though.

It really can't be said to compare - the 100s of millions on the east coast v. 5 to 6 thousand people that choose to live in the wilderness.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2021)

lazy bump but yeh. The US power system in the south and SW is  structurally fucked.  Look at these articles in the link - gonna be a nasty summer






__





						Climate crisis in the American west | US news | The Guardian
					






					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Jun 19, 2021)

Yeah been seeing stuff like this on Twitter. Looks pretty grim:









						Lake Mead: largest US reservoir falls to historic low amid devastating drought
					

The reservoir will be at its lowest since the 1930s when the Hoover dam was built, and officials expect levels to get worse




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 19, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Yeah been seeing stuff like this on Twitter. Looks pretty grim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This article has pictures of before (2020) and this year.









						Satellite images show extreme drought drying up California reservoirs
					

As extreme drought continues to choke the southwest, new satellite images are showing the significant effect it's having on California's reservoirs -- many have critically low water levels.




					www.cnn.com
				




Totally mind blowing how much the water levels are down.



total aside: I wonder when the climate change deniers will accept the fact that the climate *is* changing and the scientists, etc. were right.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2021)

billings at 100+ is criminal


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> billings at 100+ is criminal



It was a 106 F where I live.  We usually see one or two days of that during a summer, but we were told to expect higher than normal temperatures all summer.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 21, 2021)

Soon the migrant trains coming up from Central America will be ploughing straight through and past the United States up into Canada


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 21, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Soon the migrant trains coming up from Central America will be ploughing straight through and past the United States up into Canada



Only if they can outrun the Americans trying to cross.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2021)

I’ve no clue how they coping now but round about the time I left for good in 2015, Los Angeles only had about 1 years supply of water backed up in their reservoirs.









						Op-Ed: California has about one year of water stored. Will you ration now?
					

Given the historic low temperatures and snowfalls that pummeled the eastern U.S. this winter, it might be easy to overlook how devastating California's winter was as well.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## yield (Jun 21, 2021)

A Bundy-Linked Group Is Rallying Farmers in Drought-Stricken Oregon. Things Are Getting Weird.
June 19, 2021
People’s Rights hosted a “motivational speaker” who writes for a white-nationalist paper.


> Far-right agitators and militia groups have been gravitating to southern Oregon over the past few weeks, threatening an armed staredown with the federal government over water supplies that are seriously depleted because of a massive drought. In what could amount to the first modern climate-driven standoff in the US, some farmers in the Klamath basin are angry that the Bureau of Reclamation has shut off water to an irrigation canal that feeds 200,000 acres of farmland in southern Oregon to preserve the spawning grounds of endangered suckerfish sacred to local Native tribes.





> Organizers affiliated with People’s Rights, a network created by the far-right activist Ammon Bundy, have purchased land next to the irrigation project and created a “water crisis info center” in Klamath Falls, Oregon, where they’ve been threatening to bust open the canal gates to let water flow, setting the stage for a fight over endangered species and Native America rights. The center—essentially a big tent—is supposed to be educating locals about water rights and and raising support for the cause among the locals. But at a meeting on Thursday night, People’s Rights Oregon hosted “motivational speaker” Maggie Rose McGrath, whose expertise on water rights seemed a little thin.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 21, 2021)

People often associate Oregon with the far-left because of Portland but the countryside is very much Trumpland, and there's a long history of racism embedded in Oregon's very statehood. It may be the only state in the US to have banned black people from even entering the territory.





__





						Oregon black exclusion laws - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## yield (Jun 26, 2021)

Portland records hottest day ever amid Northwest scorcher
					

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Utility workers and wildlife managers across the Pacific Northwest were trying to keep people and animals safe Saturday as a historic heat wave scorched the region, toppling records and sending residents searching for relief.




					apnews.com
				





> The extreme and dangerous heat was expected to break all-time records in cities and towns from eastern Washington state to Portland to southern Oregon as concerns mounted about wildfire risk in a region that is already experiencing a crippling and extended drought.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2021)

yield said:


> Portland records hottest day ever amid Northwest scorcher
> 
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Utility workers and wildlife managers across the Pacific Northwest were trying to keep people and animals safe Saturday as a historic heat wave scorched the region, toppling records and sending residents searching for relief.
> ...


I've experienced a spell of +40C temperatures during the French canicule of August 2003, (peaking for us at 42.7C) and it wasn't fun.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 28, 2021)

I know this thread is about the US, but we share the same weather.



Many parts of the Thompson-Okanagan broke temperature records on Saturday, including Vernon, Kelowna, Osoyoos and Kamloops.

The weather is expected to get hotter in this last week of June, with some local temperatures expected to rise to almost 46 C by Tuesday.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## cyberpink (Jun 29, 2021)

USA is destined to destroy itself. I feel nothing anymore when I read of mass shootings. Shame, because at least half of them are nice people.


----------



## petee (Jul 1, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> USA is destined to destroy itself. I feel nothing anymore when I read of mass shootings. Shame, because at least half of them are nice people.


 but this is in canada, eh.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 1, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> USA is destined to destroy itself. I feel nothing anymore when I read of mass shootings. Shame, because at least half of them are nice people.




Find the right thread for your comments...this one is about weather.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 1, 2021)

The BBC news yesterday had this as a heatwave covering "Canada and parts of the US". Presumably because Canada is geographically indivisible.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 1, 2021)

Raheem said:


> The BBC news yesterday had this as a heatwave covering "Canada and parts of the US". Presumably because Canada is geographically indivisible.












						Heat wave update: 486 sudden deaths reported in B.C. over 5 days
					

A staggering 486 sudden and unexpected deaths were reported across British Columbia over the past five days as the province suffered under a blistering heat wave, coroners said Wednesday.




					bc.ctvnews.ca
				




Those temperatures are not a game


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2021)

A mate lives on a boat in Seattle harbour- He’s pretty shocked at what is happening. Most apartments don’t really have a/c as it’s normally a temperate area.pop across to Idaho and it’s up to 10c higher


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 1, 2021)

These Photos Show How Intense The Dangerous Heat Wave Is In The Pacific Northwest
					

People across the Pacific Northwest are coping with extreme temperatures this week in what experts say is just the latest example of how the climate crisis is affecting public health.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## petee (Jul 1, 2021)

yikes









						BREAKING: Footage shows homes, buildings up in flames as wildfire races through Lytton – Ashcroft Cache Creek Journal
					

Mayor says fire came up in minutes and is sweeping through the community




					www.ashcroftcachecreekjournal.com
				




_On June 29, Lytton recorded a temperature of 49.6 C; the hottest temperature ever recorded in Canada. It was the third day in a row that the community broke the record for hottest temperature ever seen in the country._


----------



## petee (Jul 5, 2021)

up the beavers!
so to speak.



			https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article252187473.html
		


" “It was insane, it was awesome,” said Lynnette Batt, the conservation director of the Placer Land Trust, which owns and maintains the Doty Ravine Preserve.

“It went from dry grassland. .. to totally revegetated, trees popping up, willows, wetland plants of all types, different meandering stream channels across about 60 acres of floodplain,” she said."


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 5, 2021)

Ecosystems depend on all the various niche animals doing what they do, even predators such as wolves:


----------



## yield (Jul 11, 2021)

California wildfire advances as heat wave blankets US West
					

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — Firefighters struggled to contain an exploding Northern California wildfire under blazing temperatures as another heat wave blanketed the West, prompting an excessive heat warning for inland and desert areas.




					apnews.com
				






> Palm Springs in Southern California hit a record high temperature of 120 F (49 C) Saturday. It was the fourth time temperatures have reached 120 degrees so far this year, the Desert Sun reported.
> 
> In California’s agricultural Central Valley, 100-degree temperatures blanketed the region, with Fresno reaching 111 degrees F (44 C), just one degree short of the all-time high for the date,





> Las Vegas late Saturday afternoon tied the all-time record high of 117 F (47 C), the National Weather Service said. The city has recorded that record-high temperature four other times, most recently in June 2017.
> 
> NV Energy, Nevada’s largest power provider, also urged customers to conserve electricity Saturday and Sunday evenings because of the heat wave and wildfires affecting transmission lines throughout the region.





> In Southern California, a brush fire sparked by a burning big rig in eastern San Diego County forced evacuations of two Native American reservations Saturday.
> 
> In north-central Arizona, Yavapai County on Saturday lifted an evacuation warning for Black Canyon City, an unincorporated town 43 miles (66 kilometers) north of Phoenix, after a fire in nearby mountains no longer posed a threat. In Mohave County, Arizona, two firefighters died Saturday after a aircraft they were in to respond to a small wildfire crashed, local media reported.





> A wildfire in southeast Washington grew to almost 60 square miles (155 square kilometers) as it blackened grass and timber while it moved into the Umatilla National Forest.
> 
> In Idaho, Gov. Brad Little declared a wildfire emergency Friday and mobilized the state’s National Guard to help fight fires sparked after lightning storms swept across the drought-stricken region.


----------



## petee (Jul 13, 2021)

bit warm

www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/death-valley-top-5-again-130-degree-reading-disputed/979835/amp


----------



## petee (Jul 20, 2021)

pics and tweets within









						Smokey Skies From West Coast Wildfires Offer A "New And Surprising" Climate Crisis Hazard
					

It's the second time in less than a year that West Coast fires have had a visibly graying effect on our skyline.



					gothamist.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2021)

christ, it looks like beiijing on a bad day


----------



## petee (Jul 22, 2021)

damn

_Tens of thousands of dead mussels lay along the coastline in Vancouver, British Columbia, boiled alive by the extreme heat wave that swept across the Pacific Northwest late last month._









						Climate Disaster Looks Like Thousands of Boiled-Alive Mussels on a Beach in Vancouver
					

More than a billion marine animals died in the heatwave that swept across the Western U.S. and Canada last month. The climate crisis doesn’t exist in some hypothetical future — it’s already here.




					www.eater.com


----------



## smmudge (Jul 22, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Find the right thread for your comments...this one is about weather.



Up to the last page it was about the saturation of US news in the UK media. So cyberpink 's comments were more on topic than this wild derail.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 29, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Up to the last page it was about the saturation of US news in the UK media. So cyberpink 's comments were more on topic than this wild derail.


I have no idea what the fuk is going on at all, so I'm glad anything I typed is relevant
In an ideal world 5 years from now all the trumpy tosspots will be dead from covid. Piers Morgan will hitch a ride on a Besos spaceship shaped like a penis and die upon re-entry.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 5, 2021)

How Greenville, California used to look:



The scene last night:












						'We lost Greenville': Dixie Fire wipes out much of Northern California community | CNN
					

The Golden State's largest active wildfire has wiped out much of the Greenville community in Northern California, sweeping through Wednesday at alarming speed and endangering anyone who did not heed evacuation orders, officials said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Nylock (Aug 6, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if some trumpist pastor spots the cycle lane in the picture and delacres the destruction of the town as divine retribution for going against God and trucks and stuff.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 6, 2021)

How many more rich California towns must burn before the US enacts decisive, radical, immediate action on the climate? Many. Too many.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2021)

Video of the town here. It's completely gone.









						California: Gold Rush town Greenville 'lost'  destroyed as Californian wildfire continues to rage
					

The Dixie Fire is now the eighth largest in California's history and it has been raging for three weeks.




					news.sky.com


----------



## yield (Aug 24, 2021)

The Floods In Tennessee Aren't Freak Accidents. They're A New Reality
NPR. August 23, 2021


> The rain fell fast and hard in Middle Tennessee over the weekend, harder than it has ever fallen before. Up to 17 inches of rain inundated parts of the state in less than 24 hours on Saturday. Streets turned into rivers. Water barreled through homes. At least 21 people died, and more are still missing.
> 
> It was another deadly example of climate change after a summer of climate-driven calamities. Flash flooding — when water rises very quickly and flows with enormous speed and power — is getting more common in many places as Earth heats up.
> 
> The deadly floods over the weekend were the second major flooding event in Tennessee this year. Torrential rain flooded parts of Nashville in March and killed at least four people.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2021)

17 inches in less than 24 hours


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 27, 2021)

Not looking good for New Orleans - Tropical Storm Ida is forecast to hit as a Category 4 hurricane on Sunday, the 16th anniversary of Hurricane Katrina and people in some areas are being ordered to evacuate. And this is happening during a massive COVID surge in one of the states with the lowest vaccination rate.


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2021)

Lake Tahoe Suffocates With Smoke
NYTimes. August 27, 2021 Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


> Amid the exodus, which has become a way of life in parts of the West this disaster-filled summer, there has been a creeping concern that the notion of a safe haven is gone, that there soon will be nowhere to run. Everyone from Bay Area billionaires who bought homes along the shores of the lake to workers stunned by surging real estate prices is seeing a sanctuary suffocate.
> 
> The smoke and the wildfires that produce it in the West are coming in a time of drought, heat waves, power cuts and, of course, the coronavirus pandemic.





> “This is what climate change looks like,” said Daniel Swain, a climate scientist at the University of California, Los Angeles, and the Nature Conservancy. “It’s overlapping crises. People try to escape one crisis and stumble into another one.”
> 
> With California halfway through its peak fire season, the Caldor fire is only one of about 100 large wildfires burning in the West. The Dixie fire, the second-largest in California history, started more than six weeks ago and now has a perimeter of more than 500 miles. On Wednesday alone, four large new wildfires spread in California, drawing increasingly scarce firefighting resources.





> The crisis in Tahoe extends far beyond the smoke on the water and fire in the sky of one tourist attraction. For hundreds of thousands of people living over the mountain from the lake, in the high desert of Nevada, wildfire smoke this summer has closed schools, canceled sports events and led longtime residents to ask how much longer they can hold out.
> 
> “We’re beside ourselves here,” said Amy Ginder, 47, who has lived for decades in Reno, which has been besieged for weeks by smoke from the huge Dixie fire to the northwest. “We have had smoke in the sky literally since the third week of July — we have been inhaling toxins for five weeks now. You can’t be outside. You can’t breathe. You can’t see the sun.”


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2021)

Ida has made landfall with 150mph winds.  









						Hurricane Ida: One million people in Louisiana without power
					

Louisiana is assessing the damage after the storm knocked out power for nearly one million people.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 30, 2021)

It ripped off the roof of a hospital.


----------



## petee (Aug 30, 2021)

all of NO and almost all of SE LA without power.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2021)

That's quite impressive - the amount of energy required to do that must be enormous.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2021)

NYC and parts of New Jersey getting a hard rain


----------



## extra dry (Sep 2, 2021)

torrandos and record breaking  rain.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2021)

Hope everyone in the area is safe and as dry as possible.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 2, 2021)

more flooding on the way, millions effected by power cuts


----------



## petee (Sep 2, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hope everyone in the area is safe and as dry as possible.



we're fine. subways got hit, but you could have predicted that. some lines are built close to the surface and the rain comes in through the grates all the time.

look for reports from CT and MA tomorrow. they got it worse than we did.


----------



## petee (Sep 3, 2021)

we got it harder than i (or anyone it seems) expected. i was watching radar which showed the heaviest rains (the red and purple colors) in CT and MA and into VT, with the southern edge of it in NYC, but the subway was closed entirely and some dozens drowned in basement apartments. phila got it just as bad. new record rain for one hour and one day, about double the previous (which for the hour was set only 10 days earlier by Henri):

_The daily rainfall total at Central Park was 7.13 inches Wednesday, breaking the previous record of 3.84 inches set in 1927, according to the National Weather Service. Meanwhile, Newark logged 8.41 inches of rain, surpassing its record of 2.22 inches in 1959._









						At least 42 dead after Ida batters Northeast with record rain and floods
					

Twenty-three of the victims died in New Jersey, New York reported 13 deaths and Pennsylvania had four deaths. Maryland and Connecticut each reported one.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2021)

Wrt to basements these people were apparently lucky:


----------



## petee (Sep 3, 2021)

'kinhell, the national hurricane center saw it coming. this is not what was reported over the radio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










						Why NYC Was So Unprepared For Hurricane Ida’s Flash Flooding - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2021)

There's a lot of vids underneath this:


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 3, 2021)

There has been a lot of flooding in the States.
Traditionally, FEMA covered the cost, but now things are changing.









						The price of living near the shore is already high. It’s about to go through the roof
					

The Federal Emergency Management Agency will incorporate climate risk into the cost of flood insurance for the first time, dramatically increasing the price for some new homebuyers.




					www.seattletimes.com
				




In Quebec. the government compensated for floods.  But added a twist.  If you house is flooded twice, they will give you enough to build a new house someplace else.

Most of the houses that are in jeopardy are summer cottages along the shoreline.  No electricity, just somewhere to go and fun out of the city.


----------



## yield (Oct 26, 2021)

Bomb cyclone tears through California
October 25, 2021


> Drought-stricken, fire-plagued California asked for rain — and got a bomb cyclone and a Level 5 out of 5 atmospheric river expected to keep pounding the state today.





> In other words: Rain, and lots of it. Enough to force evacuations in San Mateo and Santa Cruz counties due to the threat of flash floods and mudslides near wildfire burn scars — and to prompt evacuation warnings, debris flow warnings and flash flood advisories throughout Northern and Central California. Enough to knock out power for about 148,000 PG&E customers. Enough to start a landslide that shut down a portion of Highway 70 and to stir powerful winds that flipped over two trucks on the Richmond-San Rafael Bridge. And enough to cancel hundreds of flights; call off the Ironman California race scheduled in Sacramento; and close numerous roads, ferries, bridge sidewalks and other locations.





> The possibly historic storm descended on California just days after Gov. Gavin Newsom declared a statewide drought emergency and begged residents to conserve water — underscoring the whipsawing weather patterns that scientists say are evidence of climate change. Indeed, many of the communities fleeing flash floods on Sunday had fled from flames not long before.


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2021)

More than 80 feared dead after tornadoes hit central and southern US
					

Storms unleashed devastating tornadoes late Friday and early Saturday across parts of the central and southern United States, collapsing buildings into twisted debris and claiming lives, with officials fearing the death toll could exceed 80.




					www.cnn.com
				




_Storms unleashed devastating tornadoes late Friday and early Saturday across parts of the central and southern US including Kentucky, where the governor says the death toll will exceed 50 after "one of the toughest nights in Kentucky history."

More than 30 tornadoes have been reported in at least six states. A stretch of more than 200 miles from Arkansas to Kentucky might have been hit by one violent, long-track twister, CNN meteorologists say._


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2021)

Yup:


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 12, 2021)

This storm system was huge, stretched all the way north into Quebec.  No tornadoes but high winds, I'm currently at a friend's house north of Ottawa and running a generator.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 12, 2021)

For what it's worth, mutual aid list document thing here:








						BG, Mayfield, WKY Care - Dec 2021
					

Kentuckians For The Commonwealth (www.kftc.org) is working to gather resources/supports for our friends and neighbors in Bowling Green and Mayfield, and the many other places around Southern and Western KY that are dealing with devastation from the 12/10/21 tornadoes. Our deepest sympathy and lov...




					docs.google.com


----------



## petee (Dec 12, 2021)

before and after









						Maps: Where the Tornadoes Struck, Destroying Buildings and Homes (Published 2021)
					

Dozens of people were killed as tornadoes swept across at least six states Friday night and early Saturday morning.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## weltweit (Dec 12, 2021)

Pretty devastating storms and crazy damage. My thoughts to those affected.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2021)

> The storm was so powerful that a photograph from a tornado-damaged home in Kentucky was found almost 130 miles away in Indiana.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 13, 2021)

‘Not knowing is worse’: tornado survivor at candle factory awaits news of missing boyfriend
					

Autumn Kirks took shelter and glanced away from her boyfriend, who was 10ft away, and when she looked back he was gone




					www.theguardian.com
				






There's a list of ways to help here:








						Here’s how you can help tornado victims
					

Communities are scrambling to assess the damage after one of the worst tornado events in state history swept across western Kentucky on Dec. 11.The state…




					wfpl.org


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> ‘Not knowing is worse’: tornado survivor at candle factory awaits news of missing boyfriend
> 
> 
> Autumn Kirks took shelter and glanced away from her boyfriend, who was 10ft away, and when she looked back he was gone
> ...



Jesus, $8 an hour equates to £6.03.


----------



## petee (Dec 13, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, $8 an hour equates to £6.03.



welcome to america.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 13, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, $8 an hour equates to £6.03.



That's also above minimum wage.  Minimum wage is $7.25 (£5.47).


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2021)

they don't seem to have got much warning for such a huge storm or did they just ignore it/told to ignore it in the case of the workers?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> they don't seem to have got much warning for such a huge storm or did they just ignore it/told to ignore it in the case of the workers?



Workers are saying they weren't allowed to go to shelter with the first tornado warning.  I've worked in warehouses and that's how it was most of the time when there was a storm.  Also, the only place to shelter was the bathrooms, which were not adequate to shelter everyone.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2021)

sort of peak America unfortunately isn't it


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> sort of peak America unfortunately isn't it


we're just waiting to hear whose fault it was...the homos or the abortionists


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2021)

Alex Jones accuses Joe Biden of using “weather weapons” to spawn deadly tornado outbreak
					

Serial con artist and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones is at it again and it's a whopper this time...




					www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## petee (Dec 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Alex Jones accuses Joe Biden of using “weather weapons” to spawn deadly tornado outbreak
> 
> 
> Serial con artist and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones is at it again and it's a whopper this time...
> ...



his time is up.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> they don't seem to have got much warning for such a huge storm or did they just ignore it/told to ignore it in the case of the workers?


I've been trying to work this out, and in one article about the prisoners working at the factory, it says:








						At Mayfield, Ky. factory, incarcerated people among workers feared dead and injured
					

None of the dead or injured have been identified yet, but at least a few of those inside on the overnight shift were hired through the Graves County Jail, where they were incarcerated.




					wfpl.org
				





> The Paducah Sun reported in July on a work agreement between the Graves County Jail and the candle factory. Jail officials told the newspaper that the individuals would receive some income but declined to say how much, and that some of the money they made would be returned to the jail.
> 
> On Sunday, Graves County Jailer George Workman said those who had been held at the county jail were now split between two nearby jails.
> 
> ...


It seems to me like if you have enough advance notice to successfully evacuate a jail, then surely there must be enough notice to let people know they don't need to come to work, or at least to successfully evacuate the candle factory?








						Kentucky candle factory: questions arise over why staff worked during tornadoes
					

Rescue for survivors continues, but why workers kept making candles on Friday night as a tornado bore down remains unclear




					www.theguardian.com
				



It sounds like a lovely place to work, anyway:


			https://www.kentucky.com/news/politics-government/article256531471.html
		




> Also this year, Mayfield Consumer Products convinced an appellate court to uphold the dismissal of a civil rights lawsuit filed by Armando Rivera Hernandez, a laborer whom the company recruited in Puerto Rico. Hernandez said he was fired for being overweight after the company’s chief financial officer sent out a text message stating: “We are working diligently to clean up the epileptic, obese, pregnant, and special needs issues[.]”
> 
> The courts ruled that Hernandez, having signed a labor agreement with the company and having later been returned to Puerto Rico, should not have access to Kentucky courts. Instead, the courts said, he should have pursued his grievance through an employment service office, as his labor agreement required.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> we're just waiting to hear whose fault it was...the homos or the abortionists


It's always the gays I think - the personification of satan himself.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2021)

Fucking hell. The state of the States.

RIP to the victims of the system and weather systems.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> sort of peak America unfortunately isn't it



Don't sell us short.  That's nowhere near our peak.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 15, 2021)

In the future, I think houses in a lot of places will need to be built underground.  Its in the 70s today and its almost Christmas.  We're also getting winds up to 75 MPH today and it's just a regular day.  They actually closed the schools because of the wind.  75 mph is the equivalent of a small tornado and its shaking the house and rattling the windows.  As climate change progresses, the wind speeds will also probably increase too.  Buildings will probably go partially underground to stay out of the wind and to maximize energy savings in heating and cooling homes.

<edited to add>
Had a severe weather warning, but it's passed now with just a thunder storm.  It was completely dark at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## yield (Dec 15, 2021)

Probably see a comeback of geodesic domes, like in Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 15, 2021)

yield said:


> Probably see a comeback of geodesic domes, like in Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner



Shockwave Rider had inflatable domes.


----------



## yield (Dec 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Shockwave Rider had inflatable domes.


Wasn't there the Fuller Dome over Manhatten?

It's becoming The Sheep Look Up


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 15, 2021)

yield said:


> Wasn't there the Fuller Dome over Manhatten?
> 
> It's becoming The Sheep Look Up



I don't recall.  In the first part of the book, when he ditches his first identity, he's working as a digital preacher.  When he burns that identity, he lets the church deflate.

It is.


----------



## yield (Dec 28, 2021)

US snowstorms: California and other western states battered
27/12/2021


> Heavy storms have battered western regions of the United States, leaving thousands without power.
> 
> Almost 30in (76cm) of snow fell in California over a 24-hour period ending Sunday morning, causing road closures, including a 70-mile (112km) stretch of Interstate 80 into Nevada.
> 
> ...





> In Montana, the NWS warned that "dangerously cold wind chills could cause frostbite on exposed skin in as little as five minutes". Wind chill could make the temperatures feel as low as -48C.
> 
> One benefit of the storms in California will be to replenish the Sierra snowpack. It accounts for about 30% of California's fresh water supply and had been at dangerously low levels after weeks of dry weather.
> 
> The state's department of water resources reported on Christmas Eve that the snowpack was between 114% and 137% of normal ranges, with more snow expected.


Christmas roast: temperatures soar in Texas and US south-east
Sat 25 Dec 2021


> About 200 temperature records in the US may be broken over the next several days as warm air across Texas and the south-east is predicted to bring spring or even summer-like conditions, making Christmas Day likely to be the warmest in 50 to 100 years in some areas.
> 
> The temperatures could make this the warmest December on record for many cities in the region including Dallas, Houston, New Orleans, St Louis and Kansas City.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2021)

-51°C in parts of Canada.  That's a bit nippy, even for me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

that's colder than the moon, lyn


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2021)

yield said:


> Christmas roast: temperatures soar in Texas and US south-east
> Sat 25 Dec 2021



we've had a handful of 50F days here in nyc and looking at 60F this weekend.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2021)

Now it's reached 19.4°C in Alaska.  









						Alaska sets record high December temperature of 19.4C
					

The island community of Kodiak set the record on Sunday and scientists fear the population will be deluged with rain as climate warms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## extra dry (Dec 31, 2021)

Denver wildfires massive property loss and 100mph firestorms


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2021)

.........and tornadoes forecast for tonight in the South...on NYE


			https://www.accuweather.com/en/severe-weather/severe-weather-forecast-new-years-eve-day-southern-us/1117147


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2021)

ska invita said:


> .........and tornadoes forecast for tonight in the South...on NYE
> 
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/severe-weather/severe-weather-forecast-new-years-eve-day-southern-us/1117147


Wonder what would happen if you fired fireworks into a tornado?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 1, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wonder what would happen if you fired fireworks into a tornado?


Or nuked a hurricane


----------



## petee (Jan 4, 2022)

Stranded Drivers Are Freed After 24-Hour Snowy Ordeal on I-95 in Virginia
					

Hundreds were stuck overnight on the interstate south of Washington. A United States senator was among those trapped.




					www.nytimes.com
				




_People were shivering for 20 hours or more in driver’s seats and truck cabs, watching fuel gauges sink over the sleepless night. State troopers slowly trudged from person to person, helping when they could with supplies. Tow trucks dragged car after disabled car out of the ice._


----------



## yield (Jan 7, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> How Greenville, California used to look:
> 
> View attachment 282280
> 
> ...


California finds PG&E equipment responsible for massive Dixie Fire
Jan 5 2022


> Pacific Gas & Electric transmission lines ignited the Dixie Fire in Northern California, which burned nearly 1 million acres and destroyed more than 1,300 homes last summer, according to a new state investigation.
> 
> The California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection, or Cal Fire, said on Tuesday that its “meticulous and thorough investigation” determined the Dixie Fire was sparked by a tree that fell on electrical distribution lines owned and operated by PG&E. The tree was located west of a dam in Plumas County.


Good long peice ProPublica with The New York Times Magazine. Coastal liberal but worth a read if your interested

California’s Forever Fire
Jan. 3


> Forest management is a catchall phrase for a Swiss Army knife of large-format landscaping tools. Relevant to mitigating wildfire risk, those include prescribed fire (burning on purpose, when conditions are favorable, to pay down the fire debt); mechanical thinning (pruning at vast scale); and cutting fuel breaks (creating wide belts of land with few fuels, so fire can’t run across). Increasingly this means partnering with tribes, who have been fighting to reclaim their traditions, as well as their lands.
> 
> Toward these ends, the state of California is now investing a lot of money in forest management — $1.5 billion for wildfire and forest resilience over the last two years. Nonprofits are funding community projects. Locals are burning and thinning around towns themselves. The federal Build Back Better package included $14 billion, to be spread across the country over the coming decade, with $10 billion specifically for the wildland-urban interface. We’re talking about a lot of trees here. Tens of millions of acres of California are overloaded with fuels. A recent state-federal agreement aims to treat a million acres per year. But we’re never going to clear out the tree hoard through human effort alone.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 21, 2022)

I think people underestimate how cold it can get in the US.  Here's story from the Canadian/US border.  Four people, including a baby, froze to death trying to cross the border.  Temperatures were in the -14 F range and the trip was estimated to take 11 hours.  That's just too long to spend in that temperature without some heavy-duty equipment.



			4 people, including infant, freeze to death being smuggled across US-Canada border
		


Closer to home is this gentleman.  He got into a car accident about a mile from his house.  Rather than stick around for the police, he wandered off in the middle of snowstorm.  He didn't make it home:









						Body found of Nebraska man who disappeared in snow storm
					

After nearly three days missing, the body of a Gretna man was found less than a mile from where he crashed his car.




					www.klkntv.com
				




It's very easy in the middle of a snowstorm to lose your sense of direction, so it's usually better to stay with your car.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 21, 2022)

An old friend of mine lives in Edmonton and he is always laughing at how the UK grinds to a halt at after a touch of winter.
He told us one of his neighbours died one winter a few years back after he ran out of petrol, the police found him next morning frozen to death.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 21, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think people underestimate how cold it can get in the US.  Here's story from the Canadian/US border.  Four people, including a baby, froze to death trying to cross the border.  Temperatures were in the -14 F range and the trip was estimated to take 11 hours.  That's just too long to spend in that temperature without some heavy-duty equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 people, including infant, freeze to death being smuggled across US-Canada border











						Man charged after four bodies found in Manitoba near United States border
					

American investigators believe the deaths of four people, including a baby and a teen, whose bodies were found in Manitoba near the United States border are linked to a larger human smuggling operation.




					www.cp24.com
				






> The United States Attorney's Office for the District of Minnesota said Steve Shand, 47, has been charged with human smuggling after seven Indian nationals were found in the U.S. and the discovery of the bodies.
> 
> Court documents filed Wednesday in support of Shand's arrest allege one of the people spent a significant amount of money to come to Canada with a fraudulent student visa.



He should be charged with murder!!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 21, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Man charged after four bodies found in Manitoba near United States border
> 
> 
> American investigators believe the deaths of four people, including a baby and a teen, whose bodies were found in Manitoba near the United States border are linked to a larger human smuggling operation.
> ...



Yep.  Subjecting people to those conditions on foot, in an area of such rough terrain, is the same as murder.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think people underestimate how cold it can get in the US.  Here's story from the Canadian/US border.  Four people, including a baby, froze to death trying to cross the border.  Temperatures were in the -14 F range and the trip was estimated to take 11 hours.  That's just too long to spend in that temperature without some heavy-duty equipment.


that's -25 C


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> that's -25 C



And it gets colder than that.  We had a couple of days last winter in the -31 F to -32 F range.  That was when Texas froze over, the power went out, and a lot of people died there.  According to the New York Times, it was 210:









						Death Toll From Texas Winter Storm Continues to Rise (Published 2021)
					

Epidemiologists examining causes of deaths reported from Feb. 11 to March 5 have added 59 deaths to the storm’s toll, bringing it to 210.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> that's -25 C


That's the ambient temperature in my neck of the woods this weekend.  Wind chill puts it down around -35 to -40°C.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 25, 2022)

Graymalkin said:


> That's the ambient temperature in my neck of the woods this weekend.  Wind chill puts it down around -35 to -40°C.



Same here....where are you posting from?


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 25, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Same here....where are you posting from?


East of Kingston


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

on Thames?


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 25, 2022)

Graymalkin said:


> East of Kingston




Yip - just saw your profile saying that....  opps

We are north of Cornwall, so we are getting the same weather.

Tomorrow night it is only going to go down to -8 - hubby thinks we should pitch a tent and enjoy the heatwave.

But, after a day of warm weather, we are back down into the deep freeze.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 25, 2022)

Ottawa could see coldest temperature in 26 years
					

Environment Canada is predicting temperatures will drop to between -27 C and -34 C Tuesday night, with wind chill values making it feel as cold as -40.



					ottawa.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> on Thames?


Canada. Eastern Ontario on the St Lawrence River.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm mid Cornwall, so getting similar weather to north of Cornwall too  

not that Cornwall though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 31, 2022)

It's raining iguanas in Florida.  Poor iguanas.  









						Cold iguanas could drop from trees in Florida, US weather service warns
					

The lizards aren’t dead but merely immobilised when temperatures go under 10C, weather bureau says




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

A third of Americans are already facing above-average warming
					

Temperatures in 499 counties across west, north-east and upper midwest US have already breached 1.5C (2.7F)




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 309112
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where I live, we have moved from growing region 4 to region 5a.


----------



## yield (Jun 5, 2022)

California is rationing water amid its worst drought in 1,200 years
cbsnews. June 2, 2022


> Southern California is imposing mandatory water cutbacks as the state tries to cope with the driest conditions it has faced in recorded history. Starting Wednesday, about 6 million people in parts of Los Angeles, San Bernardino and Ventura counties are limited to watering outdoor plants once a week — an unprecedented move for the region.
> 
> The Metropolitan Water District of Southern California, which supplies water to about 19 million people, declared a water shortage emergency in April and voted unanimously to curtail water use, either by restricting outdoor watering or by other means.





> "Metropolitan has never before employed this type of restriction on outdoor water use. But we are facing unprecedented reductions in our Northern California supplies, and we have to respond with unprecedented measures," Adel Hagekhalil, the district's general manager, said in a statement. "We're adapting to climate change in real time."
> 
> Nearly all of California is experiencing severe, extreme or exceptional drought. Very little rain fell in January, February and March, when the state typically receives half its annual precipitation. As a result, the state is facing its driest ever start to the year, with one recent study calling the current drought the worst in 1,200 years.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 6, 2022)

yield said:


> California is rationing water amid its worst drought in 1,200 years
> cbsnews. June 2, 2022


Kids will look back on this as the good old days ... California is doomed (short of some solar powered desalination miracle)


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 6, 2022)

the 'restrictions' appear to be that you can only water outdoor plants once a week. not quite as dramatic as the headline.


----------



## campanula (Jun 6, 2022)

for 8 minutes. I do more than that for my half dozen tomatoes.

Ho ho, I have a large number of south Cali forum friends who, to a man or woman, consider an English style 'cottage garden' to be the ne plus ultra of horticultural style. All those Ventura County verdant lawns...


----------



## Cid (Jun 7, 2022)

campanula said:


> for 8 minutes. I do more than that for my half dozen tomatoes.
> 
> Ho ho, I have a large number of south Cali forum friends who, to a man or woman, consider an English style 'cottage garden' to be the ne plus ultra of horticultural style. All those Ventura County verdant lawns...



Yeah, if some tiny scrap of joy can be scraped back from this it's in picturing the faces of people who plant appropriate to where they live, and of those in the neighbourhood associations who tell them they can't.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 7, 2022)

Irrigation of Golf courses too, hard to justify


----------



## bcuster (Jun 7, 2022)

Lawn watering should be banned or severely limited....


----------



## bcuster (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2022)

In the land of climate deniers..


----------



## bcuster (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 16, 2022)

bcuster said:


>




Temps there have ranged around 110F.   It hasn't been that hot here, but it's been over 100 F over several days and we expect another 10 days of excessive heat.  At those temps, it's not just cattle that die.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2022)

California is now 'officially' in a megadrought 








						California slips into its worst mega-drought in 1,200 years — it’s partly our fault
					

The period from 2000 to the present is the driest 22-year stretch since A.D. 800, largely...




					www.sfchronicle.com
				




doomed


----------



## yield (Jun 25, 2022)

Lake Mead nears dead pool status as water levels hit another historic low
NBC June 22, 2022


> If the reservoir dips below 895 feet — a possibility still years away — Lake Mead would reach dead pool, carrying enormous consequences for millions of people across Arizona, California, Nevada and parts of Mexico.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

This story about Lake Mead is huge.
I’ve been fossicking around to get a better idea about it.

Water levels are dropping precipitously (pardon the pun…. my brain supplied it without my intentional awareness, but I quite like it so I’m leaving it in) but not actually faster than they were: the lake is more narrow at the bottom than at the top (valley & peaks) so the same volume of loss at the surface goes down in smaller increments than it does at the narrower levels. Now that it’s happening across a narrower area, the speed of the loss is more obvious. Sunken boats, and barrels containing bodies decades old, have been exposed. Wildlife is struggling. Fish are getting too hot and crowded. Land animals are finding it more tricky to access water.

Meanwhile, great foolishness of humans continues apace. Rich white Americans are pissed off that their recreational activities are being curtailed. They’re queuing for up to 4 hours in the desert sun, in their air conditioned cars, to launch their leisure boats and jet-toys into the lake from fewer and fewer access points. Lots of launching sites and marinas are now so far above the waterline that they’ve been abandoned. See also the fools who are taking helicopter trips over the lake or driving their SUVs out to take a look at the wreck of the lake, like disaster tourists, and getting stuck in the sand and mud, then revving their motors to fuck to try to get out. One elderly couple died in their car cos they were out of phone signal range, out of water, and too far out to walk for help. But they don’t seem able to make the connection between what they’re doing (burning fuel, using up resources) and the thing they’re ogling at and bitching about.

There is still some chat about “when the lake recovers, how long will it take to replenish when the rains come” without grasping that it’s more likely that this lake will disappear completely and irrevocably within a few decades at most.

Hoover Dam has reduced operational output by about 33%, but so far that’s had little impact on users. As a result, no one is really taking this seriously and plenty of news outlets are busy reassuring people that despite the drought, everything is fine, everything is fine.

Conspiraloons are saying it’s a plot. Can’t be arsed to dig into this but some YouTubers are dropping massive hints and “clues” for those in their gang and directing them to other platforms to read more. Something about water being extracted deliberately In order to…….  Preppers are gleefully prepping for some kind of “see I told you so” thing that’s currently being predicted for the end of July.

Even if this decades long drought breaks tomorrow in spectacular fashion (it won’t) it will take many years for the lake to refill, at a time when those who rely on it are taking out larger volumes of water than ever before.

One of the issues that will always impact Lake Mead is that places up stream from where Lake Mead now want their local water for themselves. So inflow will always be less than it was, regardless of rainfall and snowmelt (another water source for the region that is also diminished).

There are (were) three intake points on Lake Mead. Two of them are far above the waterline now (Intake 1 is more than 1000 feet higher than the water) so they're now relying on one intake point for all the water that is taken out for human use.

Lake Mead is the largest reservoir in the USA. Right now, something like 20,000,000 people rely on Lake Mead for almost all their water, including home, work, industry, agriculture, everything. If you include all the states that take water from Lake Mead (Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Wyoming and even parts of northern Mexico) something like 40 million people use Lake Mead water. There is no contingency plan.

If America does something about this or just allows this disaster to develop, their response and actions (or lack thereof) will set the tone for whatever happens next. This climate crisis is picking up pace now. It looks like the River Nile is also drying up. The Rhine is in trouble too, and that will have further impact on shipping and consequently access to goods and increased prices. I’ll continue to recycle, reduce waste, re-use, walk, not fly, yadda yadda because I’m not an arsehole. (Using the tumble drier rather than a washing line because “it’s too hot to go outside” ffs.) But when I look at this story and all the other shit that‘s going on I really do feel like we’ve reached the threshold and there’s no way back. The only thing we can do now is go on, try to limiit the fall out, and rebuild better.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

Phoenix Arizona has the highest number of home pools in the country, at more than 30%. All that is Lake Mead water. And the number of pools has increased in the last couple of years. Miami comes in at 2nd and 3rd place, but the next top ranking cities for home pools are all in the Lake Mead region.

And they’re fiends for the green lawns of golf courses, fountains, sprinklers that spray water all over the fucking pavement while it’s still hot. So much stupid.



> Most pools in the U.S. are concentrated in the southern and westernmost regions. Due to its relatively modest overall population compared to Los Angeles, Phoenix tops the list, with 32.7% of all homes featuring a pool. Florida sweeps the next three spots, with Miami at 30.6%, Tampa at 27.7% and Orlando at 25.9%.
> 
> Rounding out the rankings are Las Vegas at 23.8%, followed by a number of California spots: Los Angeles (19%), Riverside (18.3%), San Diego (17%) and Sacramento (14%). Dallas takes the No. 10 spot, with 13.8% of homes featuring pools.
> 
> These a numbers have risen over the past year or so, in part due to the pandemic. Homebound consumers started investing in their backyards to increase the entertainment capacity of their homes, and demand for pool installations skyrocketed. In fact, Fixr notes, according to a Renofi analysis of Google searches concerning home improvement trends influenced by the pandemic, the phrase “Pool Installation” saw a 49% increase across the U.S. compared to the year prior.












						Which U.S. Cities Have the Most Homes With Swimming Pools?
					

Pool installations have risen significantly over the pandemic period. We break down new data on the top 30 largest U.S. cities of homes that have swimming pools.




					www.aquamagazine.com
				









Look at these  sprinklers deliberately positioned at the outside edge of the lawn, and running in hot sunny daylight. FFS.









And here is an aerial view of Shadow Creek golf course in Las Vegas.









A paper about the loss of water due to evaporation from the Bellagio fountains in Las Vegas.
Obvs, every fountain and swimming pool will also be losing water to evaporation at the same rate as the Bellagio fountains.




> Las Vegas is best known for the “Strip” – a 4.2-mile resort hotel and casino corridor. The most iconic feature of the Strip is the fountains outside the Bellagio Resort and Hotel. In front of the Bellagio there are more than one thousand fountains that shoot water over 100 feet in the air.1 The fountains are contained in an 8.5-acre lake which holds more than 22 million gallons of water.2 Yet, water activists often criticize the Bellagio for this man-made lake because it loses nearly 12 million gallons of water per year due to evaporation.3 With the average household swimming pool holding approximately 20,000 gallons of water4, the water lost per year is enough to fill six hundred pools.





			https://scholars.law.unlv.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1180&context=glj


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 16, 2022)

golf courses in places like that are immoral


----------



## Edie (Jul 16, 2022)

Interesting stuff story thanks


----------



## co-op (Jul 16, 2022)

The Water Wars Come to the Suburbs
					

A community near Scottsdale, Arizona, is running out of water. Amid the finger-pointing, the real question is: how many developments will be next?




					www.newyorker.com
				






> As the Southwest enters its second decade of megadrought, and the Colorado River sinks to alarmingly low levels, Rio Verde, a largely upscale community that real-estate agents bill as North Scottsdale, though it is a thirty-mile drive from Scottsdale proper, is finding itself on the front lines of the water wars. Some homeowners’ wells are drying up, while others who get water delivered have recently been told that their source will be cut off on January 1st. “It’s going to turn into the Hunger Games,” Harris said grimly. “Like, a scrambling-for-your-toilet-water-every-month kind of thing.” The fight over how best to address the issue is pitting neighbors against one another. “Water politics are bad politics,” Thomas Loquvam, the general counsel and vice-president of _EPCOR_, the largest private water utility in the Southwest, told me. “You know that saying, ‘Whiskey is for drinking, water is for fighting’? That’s very true in Arizona.



It's hard to feel much sympathy with the kind of de-socialised arseholes who move to places like Rio Verde just to avoid property taxes but the predicament they are in is utterly damning imo. I can see why people like this, who are looking down the barrel of a climate change gun end up in weird anxiety-spirals that lead them to Trump, Q Anon etc.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

Edie said:


> Interesting stuff story thanks



After I posted I thought “why did I just spend all that time doing that?” but on reflection, I’m glad I did, it’s time we’ll spent, because we all need to be aware of this stuff.


----------



## LDC (Jul 16, 2022)

story said:


> After I posted I thought “why did I just spend all that time doing that?” but on reflection, I’m glad I did, it’s time we’ll spent, because we all need to be aware of this stuff.



Yes, thanks, please keep on with it, it's essential and terrifying reading.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

.


----------



## yield (Jul 16, 2022)

Rebecca Solnit is a good antidote to pessism. It's not about being zombie mind less consumers. It's not about individual consumer choice, except for the billionaire class.

 The world's largest institutional user of fossil fuels is the US Military. The majority of the world's pollution is caused by 100 companies. Donella Meadows' Leverage Points shows how it works.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

yield said:


> Rebecca Solnit is a good antidote to pessism. It's not about being zombie mind less consumers. It's not about individual consumer choice, except for the billionaire class.
> 
> The world's largest institutional user of fossil fuels is the US Military. The majority of the world's pollution is caused by 100 companies. Donella Meadows' Leverage Points shows how it works.




But that _is_ mindless. That shit _is_ zombie behaviour.


----------



## story (Jul 16, 2022)

I deleted the post I think you were responding too. When I read it back seemed florid and ungrounded.


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2022)

Recent satellite pictures of Lake Mead show the extent of water loss.

This link has a picture where you can slide the picture from one side to the other to compare the old extent of the lake with how it looks now.









						NASA satellite images reveal impact of severe drought on US's largest reservoir Lake Mead
					

New satellite images from NASA have shown historic low levels of water at the United States' largest reservoir, due to severe drought.




					news.sky.com
				





> As of 18 July 2022, Lake Mead was filled to just 27% of capacity - it's lowest level since April 1937, when the reservoir was still being filled for the first time.




Some more links to the same story.









						Nasa images show extreme withering of Lake Mead over 22 years
					

The pictures from 2000, 2021 and 2022 offer a new view into its dramatically low water levels, now at just 27% capacity




					www.theguardian.com
				













						See How Far Water Levels in Lake Mead Have Fallen
					

New satellite images of the reservoir, a critical source of water for 25 million people, reveal dangerously low water levels.




					www.nytimes.com
				






This LA Times gives more detail about the local impact of water loss.









						Dramatic NASA photos reveal Lake Mead water levels at lowest point since 1937
					

Satellite images from NASA show the dramatic water loss at drought-stricken Lake Mead, a lifeline for California, neighboring states and Mexico.




					www.latimes.com
				






> The drought has brought a reduced snowpack, massive dust storms, persistent wildfires and vegetation that requires more water. Climate change and accelerated carbon emissions have exacerbated the drought’s effects, which makes it more difficult for reservoirs to recharge, according to Michael Cohen of the Pacific Institute.





> Our way of life is already impacted,” Cohen said. “You can certainly argue that people’s lives are changing right now, because of climate change. And a lot of climate change just gets manifested in water, which means hotter, drier, less water available.”
> 
> Severe water restrictions are in place across the Western states as reservoirs and other sources of water dwindle. Bureau of Reclamation Commissioner Camille Calimlim Touton said during a Senate hearing in Washington last month that larger reductions in water usage are needed to maintain reservoirs such as Lake Mead and Lake Powell.
> “A warmer, drier West is what we are seeing today,” Touton told the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee. “And the challenges we are seeing today are unlike anything we have seen in our history.”
> ...


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2022)

Those golf courses are still permitted to keep their greens green, but they’re now using reclaimed and recycled water. So that’s alright then.










						How Southern California golf courses are adjusting to new water restrictions
					

Water restrictions in the West are becoming commonplace as the megadrought intensifies and reservoir levels continue to recede -- including on golf courses.




					abcnews.go.com
				





> Last month, California Gov. Gavin Newsom implored the state's largest water suppliers to combat drought and better engage customers to ensure all residents are doing their part to save water. But California law distinguishes between ornamental and functional turf, with parks, sports fields, cemeteries and golf courses falling under the functional turf category, allowing them to practice "alternative means" of complying with the rules and restrictions, Craig Kessler, director of public affairs for the Southern California Golf Association, told ABC News. Functional turf is responsible for about 9% of the state's water usage, according to the California Department of Water Resources.


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2022)

Meanwhile....









						‘Explosive’ wildfire near Yosemite burns more than 6,000 acres within hours
					

A fast-moving California wildfire has grown to more than 10 square miles (26.5 km) since it sparked on Friday afternoon, burning more than 6,500 acres and partially blocking access to Yosemite National Park.“Emergency personnel are working to safely evacuate people and are actively engaged in...




					www.independent.co.uk
				












						Oak Fire: Emergency declared as wildfire rages near Yosemite National Park
					

More than 3,000 people have been evacuated as the wildfire rages near Yosemite National Park.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				








And discussion has started about how, and whether, to use increasingly scanty water to put out wildfires caused by drought and excessive heat.









						Will water restrictions bring more destructive SoCal brush fires? Some demand more water
					

Some water districts say new drought restrictions raise wildfire risks. They are demanding that the state give them more water for outdoor irrigation.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2022)

The current wildfires in California are part of the weather and climate catastrophe.

Depending on how up to date the list is and where you look, the fine detail is unclear but it’s safe to say that the great majority of the worst fires in Californian history have occurred in the last 8-10 years.

So it’s either five out of eight, or eight out of ten or…

A twenty year drought -> death of trees and stress on surviving vegetation -> increase of dry tinder in dry woodlands + trees being prone to attack by predatory insects -> more dead trees -> more dry tinder.

Lightening strike, arson, human accident / foolishness -> fire + higher ambient temperatures for longer periods of time -> fires that burn hotter, faster and are more explosive than before + ongoing drought x insufficient water to give to humans and their golf courses and to forest fires.

Irresponsible agricultural/irrigation practices.

There is catastrophic destruction of habitat for animals & insects. Humans still get priority over all else.

There is a high and increasing likelihood of  desertification in SoCal.

At some point this thread will link in very tight and strong to the political threads about America. The one asking “Is America burning?” may as well get merged with this one at some point.
Some say that civil war is impossible over there. I’m still seeing increased chances of that happening. Add in water poverty, their obsession with property rights, the need for irrigation and watering for farm animals, loss of viable agricultural land with decreased capacity to grow the food they throw away in obscene quantities. It can only get worse.
How is this salvageable now?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 29, 2022)

story said:


> At some point this thread will link in very tight and strong to the political threads about America. The one asking “Is America burning?” may as well get merged with this one at some point.



Well I couldn't find anything 'international' in the thread listing so I'm merging this post here. Talking of things burning.



That's the result of impoverished Mexicans burning water pipes. The story is here.









						Incendian tuberías para evitar envío de agua a Monterrey
					

Señalan a comunidades de área citrícola de Allende y Montemorelos. Autoridades buscan sacar líquido del río Ramos para la zona metropolitana.




					www.jornada.com.mx
				




And here.









						‘It’s plunder’: Mexico desperate for water while drinks companies use billions of litres
					

As drought grips cities like Monterrey, people queue with buckets for brackish water. But Coca-Cola and other firms are still extracting groundwater




					www.theguardian.com
				




*The drought in North Mexico means taps are dry in the city of Monterrey so pipas, primarily run by the city authority, are the only way to deliver water to homes and businesses. As people who cannot afford bottled water are drinking the brackish water from the trucks, anger is growing here that beverage companies with bottling plants here, including Coca Cola and Heineken, are extracting billions of litres of water from public reservoirs.*

There has been no running water in low-income homes in Monterrey for over a month. Meanwhile Coca-Cola take 50% of their water from public reservoirs. Monterrey's director of water and drainage is the founder of one of the companies who bottle coca-cola. Poorer Mexicans are having to drink water unfit for consumption while the richer districts maintain their supplies.

It's a class issue as the climate issue will more and more become.
*
On 16 July, residents of two impoverished Monterrey suburbs learned that a portion of the remaining water from a nearby reservoir would be diverted to the city. In response, they blocked a highway with a barricade of cars, tyres, rocks and tree branches, stalling traffic for two days. Then they burned the water pipes.*



State security forces guard a dam in Mexico. This isn't the future, this is now.


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2022)

Las Vegas New Mexico has just announced that they have about 50 days worth of clean water. The supply has been contaminated by a wildfire.


And they had flash flooding after the huge wildfire.









						Las Vegas, NM says it only has 50 days of clean water before it runs out. Meanwhile Las Vegas, NV is flooded | Boing Boing
					

The City of Las Vegas, New Mexico, says it only has a 50-day supply of clean water and has declared a state of emergency. According to city officials the entire water supply is dependent on thr Gal…




					boingboing.net
				













						Body of a man missing in New Mexico floodwaters is recovered
					

LAS VEGAS, N.M. (AP) — The body of a man reported missing after flash floods hit the wildfire burn scar in northern New Mexico last week has been recovered, authorities said Tuesday. San Miguel County Sheriff’s officials said the body was located in the Tecolote Creek channel.




					apnews.com
				





Meanwhile, Las Vegas Arizona has also had freak thunderstorms and flooding.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2022/07/29/las-vegas-flooding-casinos/
		











Also, as an aside, the water level in Lake Mead is still going down and a third set of human remains in a barrel has been exposed.









						Body in barrel was ‘casino boss who angered Las Vegas mob’
					

One afternoon Matt Blanchard and Shawn Rosen entered Lake Mead on their boat, tempted on to the water by rumours of riches buried beneath the waves.They had b




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2022)

The stuff about Coca-Cola stealing water from the local population has been going on, and been ignored, for a really long time.

From 2017








						Coca-Cola sucking wells dry in indigenous Mexican town - forcing residents to buy bottled water
					

Bottling plant 'consumes more than a million litres of water a day'




					www.independent.co.uk
				





From 2007








						Coca-Cola: drinking the world dry
					

Coca-Cola has been accused of dehydrating communities in its pursuit of water resources




					waronwant.org
				





And they impact the local population in other ways than stealing water








						In Town With Little Water, Coca-Cola Is Everywhere. So Is Diabetes. (Published 2018)
					

Residents of one of Mexico’s rainiest regions often have no water to drink, so many hydrate with soda. The impact on public health has been devastating.




					www.nytimes.com
				





And they do it all over the world.








						Cape Town’s bottlers and brewers are coming under fire for guzzling water in a drought
					

Cape Town's water crisis has seen resident worry as its get cleriport




					qz.com
				








ETA
I‘m not going to provide links but there are also claims from Coca-Cola that they preserve protect and replenish local water supplies. They’ve been in the news for some of that too. On balance though, I think it’s pretty clear that they’re fucking things up.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 31, 2022)

Kentucky Flooding: Bodies Found Of Four Children Swept From Parents' Arms | The Weather Channel
					

The death toll in Kentucky continued to rise Saturday. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## petee (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 7, 2022)

maybe this will help



			https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-forecasts/monsoon-rainfall-set-to-continue-this-week-in-the-southwest/1228503
		


the whole article makes it sound as if this is a bad thing until the end.

_The rain will also be beneficial for most of the Southwest as almost all of the region is in some stage of drought. Eighty-two percent of Utah and 60 percent of California are considered to be in either extreme or exceptional drought, according to the U.S. Drought Monitor. Even in Arizona, which has had some of the region's heaviest and most consistent rainfall, over 90 percent of the state still remains in some form of drought, proving that it will take a prolonged period of wet weather to break the drought conditions._


----------



## story (Aug 7, 2022)

One of the problems with heavy rains after prolonged dry weather is that it can’t soak into the baked land. Just runs off the surface, or washes the surface away, or saturates some places and so fast that it can’t soak in properly and loads the land to much. We could see erosion, landslides, floods etc. Some of that is already happening.

 But other than that it’s very much needed and very welcome.


----------



## story (Aug 9, 2022)

Death toll has risen in the catastrophic floods in Kentucky last week .

Kentucky floods: Death toll rises to 37, hundreds still missing


----------



## story (Aug 9, 2022)

And the Great Salt Lake is drying up.














						Satellite images reveal shrinkage of Utah’s Great Salt Lake
					

Striking new images show lake has lost nearly half of its surface area from the historical average




					www.theguardian.com
				













						As the Great Salt Lake Dries Up, Utah Faces An ‘Environmental Nuclear Bomb’
					

Climate change and rapid population growth are shrinking the lake, creating a bowl of toxic dust that could poison the air around Salt Lake City.




					www.nytimes.com
				




If it does dry up, the remains could lead to toxic dust storms.









						Opinion: The toxic tale of the Great Salt Lake
					

The Great Salt Lake is shrinking, and toxic metals contained in the exposed lakebed — cancer-causing toxins — are blown toward us with every dust storm.




					www.deseret.com
				






The current monsoon isn’t enough to replenish the lake.










						No. The rain is not going to cure Utah’s drought
					

But much needed moisture will help soils




					www.deseret.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 9, 2022)

Sand dune collapse kills photographer:





			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article264317936.html


----------



## petee (Aug 9, 2022)

story said:


> And the Great Salt Lake is drying up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the salt lake business is bad news. every source i've read says it;s a disaster in the making.


----------



## bcuster (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Aug 12, 2022)

Hurricane?


----------



## petee (Aug 12, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Hurricane?




this'll be interesting, there have been no hurricanes this year yet but 6 names had been used up by this time last year. 

however ...









						Weather Permitting: Hurricane season has been quiet so far in 2022. Will it stay that way?
					

For only the fourth time in the past 30 years, the stretch from July 4 to Aug. 4 has passed without any named storm activity.




					www.fayobserver.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 12, 2022)

petee said:


> this'll be interesting, there have been no hurricanes this year yet but 6 names had been used up by this time last year.
> 
> however ...
> 
> ...


Many areas in eastern N. America could use the rain


----------



## petee (Aug 12, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Many areas in eastern N. America could use the rain



including ...









						NYC Drought Hits ‘Severe' Levels for 1st Time in Decades: Here's What That Means
					

Nearly all of New York, New Jersey and Connecticut are in varying levels of drought, with NYC and parts of surrounding counties in New Jersey hitting “severe” levels




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 12, 2022)

petee said:


> including ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've expressed my concerns about drought in the northern hemisphere on this and other threads. i see little reason to be optimistic about the situation...  The hurricane season has, thus far, been described as "quiet" by the experts...


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2022)

meteorologists keep saying it's coming, and it's a good bet to cover yourself in case it does, but it's still been very calm here on the atlantic coast



			https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/accuweather-issues-update-to-2022-atlantic-hurricane-season-forecast/1234187


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

I guess they’re fizzling out before they make landfall? Something to do with the heat and dryness on land?  Must be a bit alarming to see it scantly foretold though,


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

Update on Lake Mead.


This article gives a round up of the current situation. It’s a bit click-bait-ish and covers stuff already in this thread, but it’s a handy compendium with some good satellite snapshots.










						The Colorado River drought is so bad you can see it from space
					

More water cuts are coming as the nation’s largest reservoirs continue to dry up in the worst drought in 1,200 years.




					www.vox.com
				





The levels are now at 27% despite recent downpours and floods, and despite water in the lake, which almost immediately disappeared, there are new restrictions on how much can be taken out.









						Lake Mead Water Shortage
					

In January 2022, Southern Nevada’s water allocation was reduced by 7 billion gallons, enough water to serve 45,000 homes.



					www.lasvegasnevada.gov
				





The lake fails as a source of human use when it reaches 1000 foot deep. Right now it’s 1045 feet deep.


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2022)

story said:


> Update on Lake Mead.
> 
> 
> This article gives a round up of the current situation. It’s a bit click-bait-ish and covers stuff already in this thread, but it’s a handy compendium with some good satellite snapshots.
> ...



form a link in there



crikey i knew it was bad, but not that bad.


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

An interesting theory about why it’s losing water so rapidly is about what’s going on beneath.

As there is less water, so there is less weight. Fissures and cracks that were formed when the lake was created (with the extra weight bearing down on the bedrock) are now shifting as the weight of water lessens. The cracks are opening uo and the water is running away. This theory allows the water to enter aquifers, which would be relatively good. But if you consider that a bath flowing out the plug hole empties faster than you can empty it by bailing water off the top, I can’t see how this theory (sorry….) holds much water,. If the cracks were large enough for water to run away beneath, I think we’d be seeing a lot more water running away.

I can’t find any science to support this theory. It’s been posted by someone on youtube and added here cos yunnow it’s part of the discussion out there.

ETA and I can’t now find the video that presented this theory. Never mind.


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

petee said:


> form a link in there
> 
> 
> 
> crikey i knew it was bad, but not that bad.




Can you see that link/picture petee ? It’s coming up here as a 502 bad gateway.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2022)

Same here


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2022)

story said:


> Can you see that link/picture petee ? It’s coming up here as a 502 bad gateway.



i can now, though at first i also saw a 502 and posted it again.


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah. It’s really bad. Very bad indeed. And it’s not going away and it’s going to get worse.

As I intimated earlier, when I first flagged this up as a big issue, it’s not “just” the worry about not being able to water lawns, wash cars, there is actually a real and increasing chance that those regions and cities that only exist because of the invented water supply will become uninhabitable. Crops and farm animals will go un-watered and need to be culled or not replaced, or farmed elsewhere thus putting more strain on land and water resources elsewhere, a lot of the local agriculture will become untenable.

If water shortage of sufficient magnitude hits this region of America in ways that cannot be reversed or mediated, we could be looking at some kind of long term break down in local community and then that could ripple out to local society. Put that together with the basic deep fundamental keystone bedrock foundational ethos of the American West, land rights and the fixation on Property, antipathy towards state intervention, gun ownership, the fact that plenty of those who consider themselves anti-establishment Patriots have taken up residency in these very areas….

And none of that even touches on the issues around water poverty for disenfranchised populations (poverty and homelessness is fantastically high in the SouthWest) and resulting access to affordable food, or even food full stop.

That doesn’t begin to address the issue around fish, animals, insects, plants, soil erosion….

And there is the possibility that if these lakes dry up they become a source of toxic dust that could pollute surrounding areas. Decades of wash off of pesticides, herbicides etc , are currently lurking at the bottom of these lakes. There is radioactive waste in the sediment of Lake Powell and also Lake Mead. All that could potentially be liberated if the lakes dry up. And it’s not just Lake Mead.









						‘The air is toxic’: how an idyllic California lake became a nightmare
					

The shrinking Salton Sea was once a tourist destination. Now it’s home to dangerous algal blooms, endless dust and noxious air




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The 26,000 tons of radioactive waste under Lake Powell
					

The West’s uranium boom brought dozens of mills to the banks of the Colorado River — where toxic waste was dumped irresponsibly.




					www.hcn.org
				












						As the Great Salt Lake Dries Up, Utah Faces An ‘Environmental Nuclear Bomb’
					

Climate change and rapid population growth are shrinking the lake, creating a bowl of toxic dust that could poison the air around Salt Lake City.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Mono Lake is already too toxic for humans to enjoy their leisure pursuits. And it’s drying up too.









						Drought worsens at Mono Lake
					

Drought forces reduced diversions, causes problems for nesting birds and air quality Mono Lake is suffering from a severe drought. The lake has dropped




					www.monolake.org
				







Keep an eye on this. It’s a big story and it will set the tone for how we tackle the immediate and dangerous effects of climate catastrophe. So far, everyone is just running about doing the “Oh Noes” and bitching about not being able to get their big leisure craft onto the water. So far, the biggestvstory around this is how the bodies of mob victims in barrels are turning up as the water recedes. So far, it’s already so huge a problem that no one even knows how to talk about it.


----------



## story (Aug 20, 2022)

One of the problems with this being an unavoidable mega- drought is that it will be used by climate change deniers, who will insist that since such droughts have happened before and is happening regardless of human factors, there’s nothing we are doing that is contributing to it. They’ll just move states and or start digging in, harvesting and storing water, do all the prepping.

In fact it would work well for them if Southwestern communities fail. So long as they’re upwind of the toxic dust storms, they’ll be okay. They’ll build earthships and grow food in the desert, hoard their carbon-based fuels and their guns and ammo. They’ll largely be left alone to raise their unschooled children alongside their forced-birth wives.


I know this seems far-fetched but if I’m thinking of it off the top of my head, there are many others digging into this scenario as something to plan for.


----------



## bcuster (Aug 23, 2022)

2 dead as Texas declares disaster with torrential rain wreaking havoc
					

The town of Hamshire, Texas, saw six months' worth of rain in 48 hours.




					abcnews.go.com
				




biblical  flooding; 2nd worst ever per experts...


----------



## story (Aug 24, 2022)

jesus. 6 months of rain in 48 hours


----------



## story (Aug 24, 2022)

A little bit of good news.
Lake Mead is more than a foot deeper than it was, thanks to the epic local monsoon rains in recent weeks. 

The flooding has been dreadful but some of the run off is landing in the reservoirs.










						Why Lake Mead water levels are rising again
					

The Las Vegas Valley has seen one of the wettest monsoon seasons in decades.




					www.newsweek.com
				






> However, its water levels have now risen for the first time in three years.
> 
> On July 27, the lake's water levels were at 1,040.71 feet—the lowest they have been since the 1930s, not long after it was first created. The area was then hit by the wettest monsoon season the Las Vegas Valley has seen in a decade.
> 
> From July 27, rain was falling every day, the _Las Vegas Review Journal_ reported. As of August 15, the lake's levels were at 1,042.29 feet, meaning water levels rose by 18 inches.





> Some areas saw more than a half inch of rain in just 10 minutes, according to the report.
> 
> Southern Nevada Water Authority spokesman Bronson Mack told the news outlet that rain will either soak into the ground, or run through the Las Vegas Wash into Lake Mead.



However...




> Rainfall isn't the only factor at play with Lake Mead's water levels. They would usually fluctuate seasonally due to winter snowpack flowing down from the Rocky Mountains.
> 
> But due to climate change, seasonal weather patterns are becoming harder to predict.
> 
> ...




...and the local snowpack is in trouble too...









						US West, Already in Drought, Is Facing Dwindling Snowpacks
					

Disappearing snowpack is accelerating the historic drought across the Western US, and so far government responses haven’t matched the scale of the problem.




					www.bloomberg.com
				













						Water Year 2022 Snow Drought Conditions Summary and Impacts in the West
					

NIDIS and its partners release these updates every 4 weeks, December through June.  This update will be the last for the 2022 water year, as snowpack and snowmelt are past peak values. Updates will resume in the 2023 water year.




					www.drought.gov
				






> Snow has mostly disappeared at SNOTEL sites in California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona, and New Mexico with the exception of a few high-elevation locations.





> Hopes were high for a snowy winter that could replenish the natural water towers of the West, but the big December snows were followed by a dry stretch that lasted one-to-two months or longer, and in some cases broke records. During that period, there was little to no snow accumulation, and snow melted in some locations. January–March precipitation totals were the lowest on record throughout the mountains of California, Nevada, southern Oregon, southern Idaho, and northern Utah, and by early March, SWE in many places was below normal again.


----------



## story (Aug 24, 2022)

A report about Lake Powell with satellite images. 6 Aug 22






						Lake Powell Still Shrinking
					

The second largest reservoir in the United States now stands at its lowest level since it was filled in the mid-1960s.




					earthobservatory.nasa.gov


----------



## bcuster (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## petee (Sep 16, 2022)

first one might not make it even



			Fiona still heading west, but expected to turn


----------



## petee (Sep 19, 2022)

petee said:


> first one might not make it even
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona still heading west, but expected to turn



maybe i should shut up









						Hurricane Fiona Lashes Puerto Rico With Flooding Rain, Landslides | The Weather Channel
					

Here's the latest forecast on Fiona and its potential impacts. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## petee (Sep 23, 2022)

happy first day of autumn!
97F in austin TX today.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 24, 2022)

TD9 expected to strike Florida mid-week. In the meantime, it’s turned quite chilly here


----------



## petee (Sep 25, 2022)

bcuster said:


> TD9 expected to strike Florida mid-week. In the meantime, it’s turned quite chilly here



yeh i was under covers last night.

and ...









						Ian Now Forecast To Strengthen To Category 4 In Gulf Of Mexico | The Weather Channel
					

Here's what we know, and don't yet know, about this latest storm, Ian. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 25, 2022)

Hey ian, blow up Ron de santis' house please


----------



## bcuster (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2022)

bcuster said:


> View attachment 344533


Direct hit on Tampa Bay, then?


----------



## bcuster (Sep 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Direct hit on Tampa Bay, then?


It sure looks like it...


----------



## bcuster (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Sep 28, 2022)

My friend in north Florida this means one thing - hurricane party! Her school is closed for two days later this week


----------



## bcuster (Sep 28, 2022)

Looking grim for the sunshine state


----------



## 2hats (Sep 28, 2022)

Mike Bettes @mikebettes
_RARE_ first person view of storm surge. This camera is 6 feet off the ground on Estero Blvd in Fort Myers Beach, FL. Not sure how much longer it keeps working. You’ll see it live only on ⁦@weatherchannel⁩ #Ian


Kaitlin Wright @wxkaitlin
Houses are destroyed and some are floating away as Ian's eyewall hammers southwest Florida. This is video from Fort Myers Beach, Florida off Estero Blvd by Loni Architects


Dov Kleiman @NFL_DovKleiman
Why is Jim Cantore still out there? why even send him out?


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 28, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Looking grim for the sunshine state:



Just to let you know The Fox News report is from Hurricane Matthew in 2016.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 28, 2022)

i


Storm Fox said:


> Just to let you know The Fox News report is from Hurricane Matthew in 2016.


 thought that track looked "funny" i should've known better...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2022)

doomed


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Direct hit on Tampa Bay, then?


A friend in Tampa tells me they "dodged the bullet" this time


----------



## 2hats (Sep 29, 2022)

Lot of mesovortex activity in the rear (W/SW) eyewall of this hurricane (embedded tornadoes, if you will).


----------



## bcuster (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 29, 2022)

Time lapse


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2022)

My 91 yr old uncle lives in Cape Coral - unless he's moved recently - what could possibly go wrong ?
I've heard nothing on FB - so perhaps he already moved somewhere else ...


----------



## Flavour (Sep 29, 2022)

That west coast of Florida, if you zoom in Google earth or maps, is one of the most bizzarre sights on the planet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2022)

Flavour said:


> That west coast of Florida, if you zoom in Google earth or maps, is one of the most bizzarre sights on the planet.


Yes it freaked me out when I first looked him up.
In common with so much Suburban America, that standardised regimented, lawns-only housing gives me the shivers - and even though I want to live near the sea, that would not be enough for me - even as a second home.
Key West is a different proposition - though even more scary in terms of hurricanes...


----------



## 2hats (Sep 29, 2022)

Ian downgraded to tropical storm but forecast an upgrade to hurricane again before making landfall on the South Carolina coast later on Friday.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> My 91 yr old uncle lives in Cape Coral - unless he's moved recently - what could possibly go wrong ?
> I've heard nothing on FB - so perhaps he already moved somewhere else ...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it didnt get washed away as was feared but pretty mashed up none the less


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 30, 2022)

house prices in some bit of Florida were up c 20% YoY, overall, they are pretty much still up 15%. there still shitloads of building going on in places that are totally unsuitable for anyone who isn't skilled in living in mostly swamp. I'm not being facetious here.Its well documented that apart from flat land and sunshine, Florida really isn't the best place to crowd hordes of humanity- it never was and is unsustainable, even removing the weather from the argument. Ive been in 2/3 hurricanes full on and its whilst its kinda lol watching it arrive, its utterly horrendous when you realise that you have no control over what happens and you place your survival in a cheaply made gym or conference centre evac site.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 30, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> house prices in some bit of Florida were up c 20% YoY, overall, they are pretty much still up 15%. there still shitloads of building going on in places that are totally unsuitable for anyone who isn't skilled in living in mostly swamp. I'm not being facetious here.Its well documented that apart from flat land and sunshine, Florida really isn't the best place to crowd hordes of humanity- it never was and is unsustainable, even removing the weather from the argument. Ive been in 2/3 hurricanes full on and its whilst its kinda lol watching it arrive, its utterly horrendous when you realise that you have no control over what happens and you place your survival in a cheaply made gym or conference centre evac site.


When I visited my friend in Florida what I learned was their trash is stored in sort of landfill slag heaps as they can’t bury due it to the water table being so high


----------



## story (Sep 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> When I visited my friend in Florida what I learned was their trash is stored in sort of landfill slag heaps as they can’t bury due it to the water table being so high



The dead are buried above ground in some places for the same reason. Water damage is pretty inevitable in some areas.

I think it’s something the rich opt for and the poor deal with. 

Same in New Orleans. And someone was charged and convicted of stealing and selling human bones they‘d nicked from New Orleans cemeteries, cos the coffins and skeletons get broken up by water damage and then kinda float to the surface. You can see them pretty obviously in the older cemeteries, or anyway you could in the 80’s when I was last there.










						Common Types of Burial Options in South Florida
					

Burial options offer a valuable outlet to maintain the memories of your loved ones forever. Choosing the type of burial to memorialize your loved ones or yourself is a profoundly personal decision.




					www.thegardens.com
				



ABOVE GROUND BURIAL​Even though in-ground burials are more traditional, understanding how above-ground burials work can change the way we look at them.

Above-ground burials are sometimes referred to as tombs. Once a coffin is placed in the tomb, is covered in soil, and finally sealed. Due to the high-water tables, above-ground burials offer water damage prevention. As a result, above-ground burial options are relatively common in areas close to the water, like South Florida.


----------



## petee (Oct 2, 2022)

_Babcock Ranch calls itself “America’s first solar-powered town.” Its nearby solar array — made up of 700,000 individual panels — generates more electricity than the 2,000-home neighborhood uses, in a state where most electricity is generated by burning natural gas, a planet-warming fossil fuel.

The streets in this meticulously planned neighborhood were designed to flood so houses don’t. Native landscaping along roads helps control stormwater. Power and internet lines are buried to avoid wind damage. This is all in addition to being built to Florida’s robust building codes._









						This 100% solar community endured Hurricane Ian with no loss of power and minimal damage
					

He has lived in southwest Florida for nearly 19 years, had experienced Hurricanes Charley in 2004 and Irma in 2017 and saw what stronger storms could do to the coast.




					nbc-2.com


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2022)

A good friend and poster here was directly in the path of the hurricane, it looks absolutely horrific


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 3, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> A good friend and poster here was directly in the path of the hurricane, it looks absolutely horrific



Is s/he ok?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah she is, she'll say more when she can get on no doubt


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2022)

Love Boat Team Helping Fort Myers After Ian, organized by Andy Baker
					

My name is Andy Baker, and I work for Love Boat Ice Cream. The Love Boat Ice C… Andy Baker needs your support for Love Boat Team Helping Fort Myers After Ian



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 5, 2022)

> @frogwoman -
> A good friend and poster here was directly in the path of the hurricane, it looks absolutely horrific





spring-peeper said:


> Is s/he ok?



Yup, I'm good! Over a month later and I am just getting on to Urban!  

I have had power since the week starting October 6 (which was my first day back at work was the 10th), but have been trying to get back into the swing of things at the job. Loads of people are still out, even now, because they were worse off.  Things are still pretty war zone looking around the city, but the clean up has been steady... at least in the areas I drive in.

Although the pictures all over the internet don't do everything justice, they are definitely scary because we didn't get to see what people were seeing during the storm - no power from a little before 1pm September 28 to just after 1pm October 6.

Also didn't have running water for most of that (it dribbled if we had any -  low pressure), plus we had a sewer problem for a few days in my community. We relied on the radio and the TV anchors were trying their best to explain everything (the same company that owns the television studios owns the radio networks).

However, if you're stuck in your house (due to flooding, no power, etc), it's hard to imagine the brevity of the situation. Once we got an opportunity to go out, the scope of how bad it was... came in to play.

Holy shit.

A lot places in my area are gone. I live close to Fort Myers Beach and Sanibel. Actually, I'm 15 minutes to both places, and my last two jobs were close to the Sanibel Causeway. I'm well familiar with that bridge (it broke in 5 places from Ian) because I had to travel to the ass end of Captiva quite a lot and work at South Seas Resort during my hotel gig.

The houses that weren't destroyed have major flooding inside. Yet some are currently trying to be sold "as is" / "turn key" / "with damage from Ian" for anywhere between $300,00 to almost a million dollars. Descriptions of the interior of the houses, along with pictures, show some places are just skeletons because walls had to come down, others have 4-6 feet of wall taken off due to mold. It's going to cost a lot more than $350,000 to redo the house if you buy it. But it'll cost way more than that to rebuilt FMB and the Islands.

Word on the street is the place I recently worked at (a retirement community) has over 200 residents displaced and the community landscape is forever changed, along with some of the buildings. The community holds roughly 2500 people aged 60 and over.

I'm in what is considered Zone A (the immediate danger flood zone), and luckily did not get water inside my house. It was only a river on the street for 4 days, hence not being able to go further than the middle of the driveway.

It's a real eye opener and I know a few people who have had their houses and livelihoods destroyed in this. It was a top 10 most dangerous storm for the area and a once in a life time hurricane for most people.


I've got things on my blog, and the entries start here: Preppers gotta prep?


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 5, 2022)

abe11825 said:


> Yup, I'm good! Over a month later and I am just getting on to Urban!
> 
> I have had power since the week starting October 6 (which was my first day back at work was the 10th), but have been trying to get back into the swing of things at the job. Loads of people are still out, even now, because they were worse off.  Things are still pretty war zone looking around the city, but the clean up has been steady... at least in the areas I drive in.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 5, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Thanks for the update!!!!


No problem!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 18, 2022)

‘Thundersnow’ storm aimed at Buffalo could dump up to 6 feet of snow as Hochul declares state of emergency
					

Western New York is bracing for a historic wallop of snow that could dump 4 to 6 feet on the region through Sunday — including possible “thundersnow,” forecasters said.




					nypost.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 19, 2022)

bcuster said:


> ‘Thundersnow’ storm aimed at Buffalo could dump up to 6 feet of snow as Hochul declares state of emergency
> 
> 
> Western New York is bracing for a historic wallop of snow that could dump 4 to 6 feet on the region through Sunday — including possible “thundersnow,” forecasters said.
> ...


Thundersnow is great - only seen it a couple of times but thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thundersnow is great - only seen it a couple of times but thoroughly enjoyable.



It's the weirdest thing to be in the middle of. Especially when it's in the dead of winter and you've not experienced it. The one time I can remember it happening when I lived in Massachusetts, was in the beginning of February, in the early afternoon. Between the complete white out conditions and the random bursts of lightning, the thunder was just as odd for me.  It took my mother an extra 3 hours to get home from work that day (it's a 35 minute drive normally). She said the thunder / lightning was worse on the other side of the city. 

Buffalo always gets a ton of snow. One of the reasons I was glad to be where I was in Massachusetts - between upstate New York and Worcester county, I couldn't complain a lot about my little hole in the wall crazy weather. They got it worse. Sometimes my cousins in Albany would say they got pieces of the bad weather from the Syracuse / Buffalo area because it was blowing their way... even though Syracuse is about 4 hours west and Buffalo is about 7 hours west of Albany. I don't know how true it was, but I'd remember relatives talking about it.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 22, 2022)

bcuster said:


>


----------



## bcuster (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2022)

archive.ph
		


_With influence campaigns, legal action and model legislation, the group is promoting fossil fuels and trying to stall the American economy’s transition toward renewable energy. It is upfront about its opposition to Vineyard Wind and other renewable energy projects, making no apologies for its advocacy work.

Even after Democrats in Congress passed the biggest climate law in United States history this summer, the organization is undaunted, and its continued efforts highlight the myriad forces working to keep oil, gas and coal companies in business._


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 5, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



Holy shit.. 


bcuster said:


>



Poor gnome!!


----------



## bcuster (Dec 19, 2022)

Major winter storm expected to hit much of US before Christmas
					

Heavy snow, powerful winds, and bitterly cold temperatures will potentially snarl holiday travel




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## petee (Dec 19, 2022)

_the worst drought in 12 centuries_









						Shipwrecks revealed in shrinking Great Salt Lake
					

The drought is uncovering mysteries in Western bodies of water




					www.deseret.com


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 19, 2022)

story said:


> One of the problems with this being an unavoidable mega- drought is that it will be used by climate change deniers, who will insist that since such droughts have happened before and is happening regardless of human factors, there’s nothing we are doing that is contributing to it. They’ll just move states and or start digging in, harvesting and storing water, do all the prepping.
> 
> In fact it would work well for them if Southwestern communities fail. So long as they’re upwind of the toxic dust storms, they’ll be okay. They’ll build earthships and grow food in the desert, hoard their carbon-based fuels and their guns and ammo. They’ll largely be left alone to raise their unschooled children alongside their forced-birth wives.
> 
> ...



I've heard some of them suggest that this is god's doing and the start of Armageddon.  They think they'll be raptured out before it gets bad.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 19, 2022)

The current forecast, were it to've had had happened, as predicted, will've essentially stopped Christmas travel in the immediate days before Christmas Eve


----------



## petee (Dec 19, 2022)

bcuster said:


> The current forecast, were it to've had had happened, as predicted, will've essentially stopped Christmas travel in the immediate days before Christmas Eve



forecast as of now says that NYC will miss the blizzard but that friday's high will be 57 and drop to 19 overnight.
but you're right in the target there, aren't you.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 20, 2022)

late autumn blizzard in Hawaii









						Hawaii pummeled with near-blizzard conditions just a week after Mauna Loa’s eruption simmers
					

The mainland isn't the only one experiencing a major winter storm. Just a week after Mauna Loa stopped erupting, Winter Storm Warnings were issued for Hawaii's Big Island.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## bcuster (Dec 20, 2022)

petee said:


> forecast as of now says that NYC will miss the blizzard but that friday's high will be 57 and drop to 19 overnight.
> but you're right in the target there, aren't you.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 20, 2022)

6.4 mag earthquake in SoCal, widespread power loss:




			https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/20/us/humboldt-county-california-earthquake/index.html


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 20, 2022)

The current temp here is 3 degrees F (-16 c).  I'm told its only going to get colder as the week goes on and they're expecting a blizzard starting tomorrow and -11 F (-24 c) temp on Thursday.  The wind chills will be deadly.  Usually, we don't get weather this cold until February.  I've turned the heat down to the lowest level possible without letting the pipes freeze.


----------



## story (Dec 20, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I've heard some of them suggest that this is god's doing and the start of Armageddon.  They think they'll be raptured out before it gets bad.



I have a cousin in California who says anything and everything that happens is god’s  plan, and the real life is the afterlife; nothing that happens here matters so long as you adhere to biblical doctrine. So climate change isn’t a problem, it’s gods‘s plan. Outcomes of climate change are part of that plan. 


I haven’t spoken to him for several years but I’m guessing he’s now saying he expects the rapture within his lifetime.


----------



## story (Dec 20, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The current temp here is 3 degrees F (-16 c).  I'm told its only going to get colder as the week goes on and they're expecting a blizzard starting tomorrow and -11 F (-24 c) temp on Thursday.  The wind chills will be deadly.  Usually, we don't get weather this cold until February.  I've turned the heat down to the lowest level possible without letting the pipes freeze.



Good luck!


----------



## bcuster (Dec 20, 2022)

story said:


> I have a cousin in California who says anything and everything that happens is god’s  plan, and the real life is the afterlife; nothing that happens here matters so long as you adhere to biblical doctrine. So climate change isn’t a problem, it’s gods‘s plan. Outcomes of climate change are part of that plan.
> 
> 
> I haven’t spoken to him for several years but I’m guessing he’s now saying he expects the rapture within his lifetime.


not all christians believe in the rapture...


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2022)

story said:


> I have a cousin in California who says anything and everything that happens is god’s  plan, and the real life is the afterlife; nothing that happens here matters so long as you adhere to biblical doctrine. So climate change isn’t a problem, it’s gods‘s plan. Outcomes of climate change are part of that plan.
> 
> 
> I haven’t spoken to him for several years but I’m guessing he’s now saying he expects the rapture within his lifetime.



Do these people bother looking when they cross the street? Besides, people working to mitigate climate change is also part of God's supposed plan.

Also, if God's plan involves billions of people suffering the effects of climate chaos (never mind all the other bad shit that happens in the world), then God is a fucking monster unworthy of worship.



bcuster said:


> not all christians believe in the rapture...



It's a popular heresy in the US. More than that, it's a heresy with powerful backing. A lot of the US's support for Israel comes from evangelical elites who think the restoration of Israel, the deaths of millions of Jews and the subsequent conversion of any survivors to Christianity is part of God's plan. They are as monstrous as the bestial blood god they worship.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 20, 2022)

bcuster said:


> not all christians believe in the rapture...



No, it's mostly an Evangelical doctrine which is just the beginning of their heretical takes on Christianity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2022)

story said:


> I have a cousin in California who says anything and everything that happens is god’s  plan, and the real life is the afterlife; nothing that happens here matters so long as you adhere to biblical doctrine. So climate change isn’t a problem, it’s gods‘s plan. Outcomes of climate change are part of that plan.
> 
> 
> I haven’t spoken to him for several years but I’m guessing he’s now saying he expects the rapture within his lifetime.


He's in for a surprise


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> heresy



exactly, because "no one knows the day or hour" and to claim that you have an idea is to presume on god, which is as bad as it gets.
full disclosure: the sun will keep expanding bit by bit and incinerate us one day far in the suture ...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 20, 2022)

petee said:


> exactly, because "no one knows the day or hour" and to claim that you have an idea is to presume on god, which is as bad as it gets.
> full disclosure: the sun will keep expanding bit by bit and incinerate us one day far in the suture ...



By then, I'm sure that humans would have been extinct for millions of years.   Likely, followed by any number of other intelligent species who fuck things up almost as much as we have.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm an incorrigible optimist. Even if we don't figure it out, there are billions of years of habitability left on this one rock alone. Never mind the hundred trillion years left of star formation left in this universe. We're merely the prelude of the grand story of life. It's up to us if we're to be a cameo or a recurring character in that story.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> By then, I'm sure that humans would have been extinct for millions of years.   Likely, followed by any number of other intelligent species who fuck things up almost as much as we have.


Yeah, the planet has got about 1 billion years left before the oceans boil off but humans will be toast long before that.  

Good luck with the freezing weather in the US.


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2022)

dropping from 50 to minus-8 in denver tomorrow i see.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 20, 2022)

petee said:


> dropping from 50 to minus-8 in denver tomorrow i see.



Some of the wind chills across the US are projected to be in the -50 F to -65 F range this week.  

I'm wondering how Texas will fare.  Last year their grid went down when it got really cold.  None of their grid is hardened for freezing temperatures, and they've basically done nothing to fix that since last year.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 20, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The current temp here is 3 degrees F (-16 c).  I'm told its only going to get colder as the week goes on and they're expecting a blizzard starting tomorrow and -11 F (-24 c) temp on Thursday.  The wind chills will be deadly.  Usually, we don't get weather this cold until February.  I've turned the heat down to the lowest level possible without letting the pipes freeze.




If you turn your taps on to dribble a bit, the pipes will not freeze.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> *the deaths of millions of Jews *and the subsequent conversion of any survivors to Christianity is part of God's plan. They are as monstrous as the bestial blood god they worship.


So god's a Nazi.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Dec 21, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Some of the wind chills across the US are projected to be in the -50 F to -65 F range this week.
> 
> I'm wondering how Texas will fare.  Last year their grid went down when it got really cold.  None of their grid is hardened for freezing temperatures, and they've basically done nothing to fix that since last year.


Just seen this. Here's hoping they are prepared as they say:









						Texans should prepare for “life-threatening” wind chills, but officials remain confident in power grid
					

Gov. Greg Abbott and other leaders say Texans should protect their homes and vehicles as large portions of the state will experience dangerously cold temperatures.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 21, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Just seen this. Here's hoping they are prepared as they say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they are prepared too.  Reading that though it doesn't sound like they changed the core problem.  This article said that it was primarily frozen wells and blocked pipes that caused the cascading failure, not a lack of fuel or frozen windmills as Gov. Abbot claimed.  Also, they have a problem not having enough power generation capacity overall:



> Meanwhile, the energy providers were also struggling with the elements. The cold weather froze natural gas wells and blocked pipes. It froze wind turbines and coal piles.
> 
> Contrary to what some state politicians have suggested, the blackouts weren’t primarily the fault of frozen wind turbines. It was essentially a problem with natural gas, which is the state’s primary energy source.
> 
> ...











						What Caused the Texas Power Outage? - Lowell Corporation Blog
					

The Texas power outage, which left millions without power in February 2021, was an energy disaster. But how did it actually happen?




					lowellcorp.com
				




I found this interesting because it comes from the power generation industry, and not a typical news source.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 21, 2022)

Most of the  continent will be getting horrible weather.



> *Midwest:* Midwestern U.S. states into the Great Lakes can expect blizzard conditions from snow and strong winds, and light to moderate snowfall is forecast. Heavier snow could exceed a foot over the Great Lakes through Friday. St. Louis, Detroit and Chicago will all be hit. “The big deal in these areas is not the amount of snow, but the extreme cold accompanying the snow and the extreme wind,” Kines said.
> *Northeast: *Mostly rain is expected ahead of the storm system Thursday and Friday in the East, according to AccuWeather. “The cold air is racing eastward, and once the rain ends in a lot of spots, temperatures will plummet,” Kines said. That could lead to a rapid freeze in areas such as New York City by Friday. Combined with the new moon tide cycle, dangerous coastal flooding could occur from northern New Jersey to northeast Massachusetts, according to the National Weather Service.
> *South: *More than 4.4 million people were under a weather service-issued hard-freeze warning in parts of Louisiana, Alabama and Mississippi. “Even all the way down into Texas and eventually Florida will receive some of this cold,” Kines said. Widespread subzero wind chills may creep into Texas and parts of the Deep South through the week's end, the weather service said.











						'A dangerous storm': Millions brace for weather forecast with blizzard conditions, subzero temps
					

Over 34 million Americans were under a wind chill warning Wednesday as brutal cold and dangerous wind chills threatened the northern U.S. Plains.




					www.usatoday.com
				






> Meteorologists expect the most widespread weather hazard over the next few days to be related to the extremely cold air mass set to chill the central and eastern parts of the U.S.
> 
> Wind-chill values could drop as low as *minus 70 degrees* across the central High Plains, according to the National Weather Service. This level of cold could cause frostbite on exposed skin within minutes, hypothermia and even death during prolonged exposure, forecasters warned.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 21, 2022)

Getting an ice storm at the moment.  It's coming down as rain and freezing as it hits.  I'm safe at home and watching the skating rink the road outside has turned into as people head home from work.  Current temp:  19 F.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 21, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Getting an ice storm at the moment.  It's coming down as rain and freezing as it hits.  I'm safe at home and watching the skating rink the road outside has turned into as people head home from work.  Current temp:  19 F.




Really glad you are home.

Hopefully, the freezing rain will not knock the power out.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2022)

-13 F (-25 C), with about four inches of blowing snow.  Windchill -40 F.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 22, 2022)

frostbite within 5 minutes of being outside according to the bbc weatherman
with windchill:


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> frostbite within 5 minutes of being outside according to the bbc weatherman
> with windchill:
> 
> 
> View attachment 356717



I went out to start my car today and the wind was so cold it felt like it was burning your skin.  Car turned over on the first try.  Good news is that traffic is moving, and everything seems to be back to normal.  I was surprised that it wasn't slick, with the freezing rain we got before the snowfall.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> frostbite within 5 minutes of being outside according to the bbc weatherman
> with windchill:
> 
> 
> View attachment 356717


Depends what your wearing.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 22, 2022)

It's looking grim. I hope the grid holds up. God help us

 Merry Christmas...










						Elkhart County, St. Joseph County in Michigan added to Blizzard Warning list
					

The National Weather Service has issued a Blizzard Warning for St. Joseph, Elkhart, LaPorte, Berrien Cass, and St. Joseph County in Michigan and a Winter Storm Warning for the entire listening area. The warnings begin on Thursday afternoon and last through early Saturday afternoon. Temperatures...




					www.953mnc.com
				












						Storm Alert: Blizzard and Winter Storm Warnings in Effect for Entire Area
					

Lots of changes will take place today!A BLIZZARD WARNING will be in effect for La Porte and St. Joseph Co., IN and Berrien, St Joseph and Cass Co., MI from 4 p




					wsbt.com


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 22, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Depends what your wearing.




The warning is for exposed skin.


----------



## petee (Dec 23, 2022)

the precip is here but the news is that it'll be 56 at daybreak friday and 12 at daybreak saturday. meanwhile, my bud in FL said it was 70 there today and he went swimming


----------



## bcuster (Dec 23, 2022)

Colder here (-8F) than in Utqiaqvik (2F)


----------



## bcuster (Dec 23, 2022)

I'd recommend the current US 7th Cavalry go to the assistance of the Native Americans at Pine Ridge with alacrity. They certainly owe them...










						Thousands trapped on Pine Ridge burn clothes for warmth in wake of storm
					

“We don’t have the proper equipment here to handle what’s been going on. We have drifts as high as some houses that stretch 60, 70 yards at a time.”




					www.argusleader.com


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2022)

t


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2022)

from:



			https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/12/23/us/winter-storm-snow-weather


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I'd recommend the current US 7th Cavalry go to the assistance of the Native Americans at Pine Ridge with alacrity. They certainly owe them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, this is pretty common on the Pine Ridge.  Lack of infrastructure at about every level coupled with 30 inches of snowfall would be a disaster anywhere.  On the Pine Ridge, it's in addition to the ongoing disaster there.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 23, 2022)

I've just been reading some of the updates on the situation. The change in the weather in just a few hours is frightening and those temperatures are crazy. Cheyenne went from 43F to 3F in half an hour! What do you even do in that situation? I know there were weather warnings but you could easily be at work, unable to leave immediately for whatever reason and suddenly it's extreme ice, blizzard conditions. Like way beyond any 'snow day' you might get. Even states which expect proper winter weather are struggling. It's horrific.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2022)

surely lots of people are going to die in this....id imagine up into 4 figure territory


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 23, 2022)

Holiday snowmageddon year two is well underway.  Weather advisories in every province/territory.  I'm holed up north of Ottawa at a friends home running a generator and thankfully keeping warm by their wood stove.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/weather-canada-christmas-1.6696376


----------



## bcuster (Dec 24, 2022)

Graymalkin said:


> Holiday snowmageddon year two is well underway.  Weather advisories in every province/territory.  I'm holed up north of Ottawa at a friends home running a generator and thankfully keeping warm by their wood stove.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/weather-canada-christmas-1.6696376


1/3 of a million without power in this freeze. God help you all. Lights still on here, thankfully....


----------



## bcuster (Dec 24, 2022)

teqniq said:


> from:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/12/23/us/winter-storm-snow-weather


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 24, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



Upstate New York always gets it worse than the Canadian side.  Any passing storm picks up moisture crossing lake ontario and dumps it on the American side.


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 24, 2022)

The provincial police have just announced they're closing roughly 200km of the 401 highway in Ontario.  One of the most travelled highways in the world.


----------



## petee (Dec 24, 2022)

Graymalkin said:


> The provincial police have just announced they're closing roughly 200km of the 401 highway in Ontario.  One of the most travelled highways in the world.



402 had a 60 car pile-up, per bcuster 's link. close by?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2022)

Seattle, apparently.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2022)

Really interesting (slightly speeded up) clip here showing what happened when the continental arctic air mass flowed out of the land on to the Gulf of Mexico:


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 24, 2022)

My friends parents house in Fernandina Beach (the very northeast part of Florida)


----------



## petee (Dec 24, 2022)

whew!









						‘Bomb cyclone’ winter storm won’t delay Santa, says US military
					

North American Aerospace Defense Command has sought to reassure nation’s children since 1955




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My friends parents house in Fernandina Beach (the very northeast part of Florida)
> 
> View attachment 356956


Not right at all!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 24, 2022)

Well, I won't be home for Christmas this year.  I was already concerned about the snowfall and temperatures, but I started out anyway.  About 30 miles outside of town, my car started throwing a flashing check engine light.  I turned around rather than be stranded in 4 F weather.  There were road signs out telling people to call the state patrol if they got stranded so they could get you off the road before you freeze to death.  I saw a lot of dead vehicles along the road in just that 30 miles.  But, I made it home ok.  I won't be able to get anyone to look at the car until after the holiday(s).


----------



## bcuster (Dec 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Seattle, apparently.



All wheel drive vehicle; lol. Ice 🧊 laughs at our pitiable machines….


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 24, 2022)

petee said:


> 402 had a 60 car pile-up, per bcuster 's link. close by?


At this point its whiteout conditions everywhere.  The 401 is now completely closed.  It runs from the Windsor/Detroit crossing to Quebec, ~600km. Tow trucks can't reliably rescue anyone at the point and the plows cant keep up.  There are large swathes of farm/rural land between major cities so anyone attempting to travel is taking their life into their hands.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Well, I won't be home for Christmas this year.  I was already concerned about the snowfall and temperatures, but I started out anyway.  About 30 miles outside of town, my car started throwing a flashing check engine light.  I turned around rather than be stranded in 4 F weather.  There were road signs out telling people to call the state patrol if they got stranded so they could get you off the road before you freeze to death.  I saw a lot of dead vehicles along the road in just that 30 miles.  But, I made it home ok.  I won't be able to get anyone to look at the car until after the holiday(s).


Glad you are home safe , hunker down!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 24, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Glad you are home safe , hunker down!



Yep.  It was silly to even try in these conditions.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 24, 2022)

The only option is to batten down the hatches in this sort of weather - hope you're all doing OK over in the US and Canada.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 24, 2022)

Graymalkin said:


> At this point its whiteout conditions everywhere.  The 401 is now completely closed.  It runs from the Windsor/Detroit crossing to Quebec, ~600km. Tow trucks can't reliably rescue anyone at the point and the plows cant keep up.  There are large swathes of farm/rural land between major cities so anyone attempting to travel is taking their life into their hands.


a Christmas nightmare. and I thought we've got it bad here... May God help the stranded & lost.


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 24, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The only option is to batten down the hatches in this sort of weather - hope you're all doing OK over in the US and Canada.


I can't complain.  We are staying at a friends and they're prepared enough for us to weather this storm in the most first world way possible.  Our neighbour back home is keeping us updated and the power there never went out.  Our pets are the only concern but we could probably get our neighbour to check in on them.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 24, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Well, I won't be home for Christmas this year.  I was already concerned about the snowfall and temperatures, but I started out anyway.  About 30 miles outside of town, my car started throwing a flashing check engine light.  I turned around rather than be stranded in 4 F weather.  There were road signs out telling people to call the state patrol if they got stranded so they could get you off the road before you freeze to death.  I saw a lot of dead vehicles along the road in just that 30 miles.  But, I made it home ok.  I won't be able to get anyone to look at the car until after the holiday(s).


Glad you are safe. It sounds really scary from here!


----------



## T & P (Dec 25, 2022)

I had seen on TV during previous cold spells the old trick of throwing a mug of boiling water into the air, which immediately turns into snow. But the stat that really shocked me about this event was a reporter saying that in the worst affected places, between the extreme cold and the added wind chill factor, anyone outdoors could expect to start getting frostbite in a mere few minutes


----------



## Graymalkin (Dec 25, 2022)

It was being called a "once a generation" storm days before it hit.  It's certainly lived up to it.  There was a very severe ice storm in 1998 that knocked power out in some parts of eastern Ontario and southern Quebec for up to two weeks.  This one is not quite as locally severe but easily 10-20 times as extensive.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 25, 2022)

Hope all y'all get through it ok with the minimum of disruption to your holidays. At the very least hope you all stay safe.


----------



## petee (Dec 25, 2022)

atrocious conditions in Buffalo, Rochester, Ontario 



			https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/12/24/us/winter-storm-snow-weather


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2022)

Yeah, all a bit TDAT in Buffalo..


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 25, 2022)

petee said:


> atrocious conditions in Buffalo, Rochester, Ontario



At least three deaths in Buffalo:



> A Buffalo man was found frozen to death on his 56th birthday during the historic winter storm which pummeled the region Christmas Eve, his family said.
> 
> Relatives identified William Clay as the person found lying face down in the snow at Bailey and Kensington avenues in Eerie County.
> 
> ...





			https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/12/24/us/winter-storm-snow-weather
		

[/QUOTE]

This gentleman evidently went off his meds and wandered into the storm and froze.   In a blizzard you can get lost pretty fast.

<edited to add>
Upgrade that to seven:



			https://www.wivb.com/news/local-news/erie-county/7-deaths-from-buffalo-blizzard-as-4-more-reported-overnight-on-christmas-eve/


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The current temp here is 3 degrees F (-16 c).  I'm told its only going to get colder as the week goes on and they're expecting a blizzard starting tomorrow and -11 F (-24 c) temp on Thursday.  The wind chills will be deadly.  Usually, we don't get weather this cold until February.  I've turned the heat down to the lowest level possible without letting the pipes freeze.


That plus keeping some extra blankets on exposed indoor pipes might work?



story said:


> I have a cousin in California who says anything and everything that happens is god’s  plan, and the real life is the afterlife; nothing that happens here matters so long as you adhere to biblical doctrine. So climate change isn’t a problem, it’s gods‘s plan. Outcomes of climate change are part of that plan.
> 
> 
> I haven’t spoken to him for several years but I’m guessing he’s now saying he expects the rapture within his lifetime.


Same people say "God will provide" for everything that will be received by that person. I used to work with someone who would constantly "not worry because God will provide when it's possible". He also thought certain things didn't happen and some sciences were false. Which is why he homeschooled his kids.



Yuwipi Woman said:


> Some of the wind chills across the US are projected to be in the -50 F to -65 F range this week.
> 
> I'm wondering how Texas will fare.  Last year their grid went down when it got really cold.  None of their grid is hardened for freezing temperatures, and they've basically done nothing to fix that since last year.


I have a friend who was in Texas at the time the grids went down. It was her first major snow storm.. in her (then) 24 years of living on this Earth. She was born and raised in Florida and had only been in snow for 2 weeks in Chicago for school. She was so excited to drive a cute little Mustang car around... on black ice, in snow drifts... I had to remind her she's never driven in that type of weather and that it's not to be taken lightly. After almost getting herself in an accident a couple times, she started to heed my warnings. She's glad she and her fiancé moved back to Florida after living through that storm (and other challenges that year). 



petee said:


> the precip is here but the news is that it'll be 56 at daybreak friday and 12 at daybreak saturday. meanwhile, my bud in FL said it was 70 there today and he went swimming


Currently "feels like" 39° (3.888889°C) but the actual temp says it's 45° (7.222222°C) here in Southwest Florida. Not so sunny; looks like snow and I'm waiting for it.


----------



## petee (Dec 25, 2022)

abe11825 said:


> Currently "feels like" 39° (3.888889°C) but the actual temp says it's 45° (7.222222°C) here in Southwest Florida. Not so sunny; looks like snow and I'm waiting for it.



well my bud got his payback: the power failed and he was texting me "in two sweaters and a cap" (SE Florida).


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 25, 2022)

petee Oops! 😄

Yea, everyone told us today (at a Christmas party), they've had their heat on in the house since yesterday. My mom and I have had the windows open and the cold air feels nice, only because we're finally getting "better" air circulating than that of what we've been using lately (fans, air conditioning). The fresh air is so much better.. even though its in the low 40sF and my mom is bundled up. 

Since we moved to Florida (August 2011), we haven't used the heat in this house and we have no plans to. It's called "double layers" and is what we used in Massachusetts (even with the heat on and the snow blowing). 

Oh, and we have power.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 26, 2022)

There's a lot of grim stories coming out of the Buffalo area, sounds like conditions were terrifying - also a lot of stories about people pulling together to help out, one couple spent Christmas with a group of Korean tourists whose bus was stranded outside their home.

_Leon Horace Miller, 52, of Buffalo, transformed his landscaping and snow plow company into a rescue operation. By late afternoon on Christmas Day he had dislodged 14 people from snow banks or moved them out of unheated homes that had lost power. “It’s been nonstop since Friday,” Mr. Miller said. “Everyone knows I have big trucks.”

Perhaps the most unlikely blizzard development occurred when Alexander and Andrea Campagna answered a knock at their door on Friday. Outside were nine Korean tourists on their way from Washington, D.C., to Niagara Falls, whose tour bus was stuck in the snow in front of their house.

The Campagnas quickly invited them in, which is how they found themselves eating jeyuk bokkeum, a Korean stir-fried pork dish, prepared by some of their guests, on Christmas Eve. The visitors were delighted to discover that the couple, fans of Korean food, had all the traditional ingredients on hand._



			https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/25/nyregion/buffalo-winter-storm.html


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 26, 2022)

16 dead after Buffalo area hit by ‘devastating’ snowstorm, governor says
		


Sixteen dead in Buffalo, including a child.  Official reports almost 50 dead nationwide, but that doesn't begin to include people who died from hypothermia in their homes.  Buffalo really got hit.  As much as I complain about the storm here it was nothing on Buffalo.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 27, 2022)

Death toll rises to at least 57 as freezing temperatures and heavy snow wallop swaths of U.S.
					

“The life-threatening cold temperatures and in combination with dangerous wind chills will create a potentially life-threatening hazard for travelers,” the National Weather Service warns.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2022)

tragic stories 



			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 28, 2022)

The death toll and reports will more than likely keep climbing before the week is over. What a sad way to end the year for that area of the country. The devastation this blizzard is creating is horrible. 

On other news, I just read headline about an "atmospheric river" that's starting to bring rain and snow to parts of California. Something about it could lead to loads of flooding in areas due to heavy rain. 

This world is going to hell quickly in the weather department...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 28, 2022)

I sort of understand when you have to go out in that sort of weather: you make sure that nothing at all is exposed to the conditions. What I don't understand is how people get by at home. I can imagine that Canadian homes are properly insulated with wood stores to heat them but American ones in cities? Are they properly insulated and if not how do people survive? It was bad enough here when temperatures went down to -5 C at night, I found it really difficult to even get started. 

The words "weakening of the Gulf Stream" concern me most of all, since I can quite see that happening over here at some point


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

London_Calling said:


> .. why do I give a fuck?
> 
> Yes, I understand it's the most accessible, _media-friendly_ story in the world, with endless dramatic images available and oodles of human interest angles, but it's a shit news story.
> 
> ...


I totally agree the whole topic is exaggerated tripe. I remember the BBC back in the early 2000's doing a news night scare peice on the Maldives about to be submerged beneath the oceans. The reporter walked along the beach stating somberly that in fifty years time the sea would be above his head, well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now,,,, bhutb it hasn't budged  an inch; do the BBC aplogise for scaremongering.........like heck they do


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

abe11825 said:


> The death toll and reports will more than likely keep climbing before the week is over. What a sad way to end the year for that area of the country. The devastation this blizzard is creating is horrible.
> 
> On other news, I just read headline about an "atmospheric river" that's starting to bring rain and snow to parts of California. Something about it could lead to loads of flooding in areas due to heavy rain.
> 
> This world is going to hell quickly in the weather department...


Yes the new 'buzz word'


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

claphamboy said:


> I agree, I also get pissed off with the amount of coverage of the circus known as the US presidential campaign, that seems to re-start just a few months after any fucking election and drag on for years, getting worst month by month as it gets closer to the next fucking election.
> 
> FFS - there's a whole world out there, beyond the US of fucking A, that needs reporting on.
> 
> /I'll be less grumpy after my morning workout.


As Trotsky said when he experienced America  " it was like glimpsing into the workshop where the future of the world was being forged"


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I sort of understand when you have to go out in that sort of weather: you make sure that nothing at all is exposed to the conditions. What I don't understand is how people get by at home. I can imagine that Canadian homes are properly insulated with wood stores to heat them but American ones in cities? Are they properly insulated and if not how do people survive? It was bad enough here when temperatures went down to -5 C at night, I found it really difficult to even get started.
> 
> The words "weakening of the Gulf Stream" concern me most of all, since I can quite see that happening over here at some point


All this scaremongering as the trillions of dollars roll in.  There is not one UKseaside town ice cream van that has yet changed its route due to rising sea levels in the last 100 years


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> I totally agree the whole topic is exaggerated tripe. I remember the BBC back in the early 2000's doing a news night scare peice on the Maldives about to be submerged beneath the oceans. The reporter walked along the beach stating somberly that in fifty years time the sea would be above his head, well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now,,,, bhutb it hasn't budged  an inch; do the BBC aplogise for scaremongering.........like heck they do


What part of this do you dispute?


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

Ooh goody! We have a climate change denier on board now!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> All this scaremongering as the trillions of dollars roll in.  There is not one UKseaside town ice cream van that has yet changed its route due to rising sea levels in the last 100 years


You've got me there, it's definitely the agreed scientific method for sea level monitoring


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now



"should have".
thanks for playing.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What part of this do you dispute?
> 
> View attachment 357519


That's rubbish there's no reference at all to ice cream routes.  It's most important that our ice cream deliveries are maintained.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

story said:


> Ooh goody! We have a climate change denier on board now!


folk get bored this time of the year


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> I totally agree the whole topic is exaggerated tripe. I remember the BBC back in the early 2000's doing a news night scare peice on the Maldives about to be submerged beneath the oceans. The reporter walked along the beach stating somberly that in fifty years time the sea would be above his head, well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now,,,, bhutb it hasn't budged  an inch; do the BBC aplogise for scaremongering.........like heck they do


Here. Time to educate yourself. 



> The ground under Bryony Nierop-Reading's bungalow fell into the sea in 2013 and there's now a safety barrier across her street which ends abruptly at the top of the cliff.
> "Road Closed" the red-and-white sign says. On it are handwritten dates and numbers where for the past six months the 77-year-old has been documenting the retreating tarmac.
> "Eight metres in December 2021, it's 3.4 metres now," she says with a sigh.
> Bryony has good reason to monitor the erosion. When her bungalow was demolished, she chose to move just 50m up the road to a house that is also destined to crumble into the sea. "It'll probably last until 2030," she says.











						Climate change: Rising sea levels threaten 200,000 England properties
					

A report indicates that lots of houses in England could be lost to flooding in the coming decades.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				


















						Past and future sea level rise
					

Find out more about sea level rise, what causes it and what we do and don’t know about future sea level rise




					www.metoffice.gov.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> I totally agree the whole topic is exaggerated tripe. I remember the BBC back in the early 2000's doing a news night scare peice on the Maldives about to be submerged beneath the oceans. The reporter walked along the beach stating somberly that in fifty years time the sea would be above his head, well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now,,,, bhutb it hasn't budged  an inch; do the BBC aplogise for scaremongering.........like heck they do


You sound sensible.


----------



## LDC (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> I totally agree the whole topic is exaggerated tripe. I remember the BBC back in the early 2000's doing a news night scare peice on the Maldives about to be submerged beneath the oceans. The reporter walked along the beach stating somberly that in fifty years time the sea would be above his head, well that was 20 odd years ago and he was about six feet tall so it should have risen at least a couple of feet by now,,,, bhutb it hasn't budged  an inch; do the BBC aplogise for scaremongering.........like heck they do



Well done for quoting a post from 11 years ago you thick climate change denying cunt. Fuck back off from where you came from Lawrence13.


----------



## LDC (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> There is not one UKseaside town ice cream van that has yet changed its route due to rising sea levels in the last 100 years



Obviously the well researched and critical metric by which we judge these things you loon.


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

abe11825 said:


> The death toll and reports will more than likely keep climbing before the week is over. What a sad way to end the year for that area of the country. The devastation this blizzard is creating is horrible.
> 
> On other news, I just read headline about an "atmospheric river" that's starting to bring rain and snow to parts of California. Something about it could lead to loads of flooding in areas due to heavy rain.
> 
> This world is going to hell quickly in the weather department...




I first heard about atmospheric rivers when the UK was experiencing rain and flooding like a bath overflowing. I think it was 2019-2020…?

I‘m certainly no expert and I’m sure someone on here knows a great deal more than I do about all this.

Some atmospheric rivers are pretty constant, like the one over the Amazon basin, while others form and then dissipate.

The rivers move about like the Gulf Stream does, but sometimes they get stuck because of prevailing weather systems and the water just pours out of them over one location for as long as the atmospheric river is stuck there.

Climate change predictions suggest they’re going to get longer, wider and more wet, and possibly more frequent too.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

story said:


> I first heard about atmospheric rivers when the UK was experiencing rain and flooding like a bath overflowing. I think it was 2019-2020…?
> 
> I‘m certainly no expert and I’m sure someone on here knows a great deal more than I do about all this.
> 
> ...


I think the phrase is used to refer to jet streams which do indeed determine our weather and climate.


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

LDC said:


> Well done for quoting a post from 11 years ago you thick climate change denying cunt. Fuck back off from where you came from Lawrence13.


Well the longer ago it was was the more pertinent my point...unlike like you pointless


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> Well the longer ago it was was the more pertinent my point...unlike like you pointless


If you're thinking you're at liberty to rock up into this forum and post a load of moronic, anti science, climate-denying tosh you're very much mistaken. Either back up your claims with credible sources or GTFO.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

editor said:


> If you're thinking you're at liberty to rock up into this forum and post a load of moronic, anti science, climate-denying tosh you're very much mistaken. Either back up your claims with credible sources or GTFO.


Get rid.


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

editor said:


> If you're thinking you're at liberty to rock up into this forum and post a load of moronic, anti science, climate-denying tosh you're very much mistaken. Either back up your claims with credible sources or GTFO.


WTF are you on about. I quoted from a BBC Newsnight article which proved to be wrong. That's not my fault or opinion it is just wrong


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Get rid.


Says the anarchist


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2022)

34 dead now in Erie Co. (Buffalo). national guard going door-to-door.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> Says the anarchist


Yep. the anarchist that's spotted a thick credulous conspirloon cunt; off you pop.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> WTF are you on about. I quoted from a BBC Newsnight article which proved to be wrong. That's not my fault or opinion it is just wrong


You understand how science works, yes? It's constantly changing as new discoveries are made and new studies are released. Posting up outdated articles is both stupid and pointless.

If you wish to challenge the current scientific consensus on climate change, try producing some credible new studies or fuck off quickly.


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

petee said:


> 34 dead now in Erie Co. (Buffalo). national guard going door-to-door.


Are we supposed to be concerened about the 34 dead


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I think the phrase is used to refer to jet streams which do indeed determine our weather and climate.



No, atmospheric rivers are a different thing.


----------



## Lawrence13 (Dec 28, 2022)

editor said:


> You understand how science works, yes? It's constantly changing as new discoveries are made and new studies are released. Posting up outdated articles is both stupid and pointless.
> 
> If you wish to challenge the current scientific consensus on climate change, try producing some credible new studies or fuck off quickly.


Well I haven't seen any studies so far in the posts I've read let alone


> some credible new studies


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

story said:


> No, atmospheric rivers are a different thing.


Really? Genuinely interested, then.


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> Are we supposed to be concerened about the 34 dead



Edgy stuff….


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Really? Genuinely interested, then.



Shall I Google for you?

They were recognised and named in the 1990s, so relatively recently.


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Really? Genuinely interested, then.



Me too. I was a bit flabbergasted when I first heard about them, seems inconceivable that mighty rivers flow through the air, but they do.

Even the small ones can carry more water than the biggest rivers down here


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

Lawrence13 said:


> Well I haven't seen any studies so far in the posts I've read let alone


I posted this reply to you only a few hours ago. If you're just going to ignore considered responses to your claims, there's absolutely no point you being here









						The weather in the USA...
					

Hope all y'all get through it ok with the minimum of disruption to your holidays. At the very least hope you all stay safe.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale
Another one that blew my kind a bit was when they found water vapour in outer space. Mot in an icy comet or planetary polar cap, but somehow associated with a distant black hole. And not boiling away as water is expected to do in outer space.







						NASA - Astronomers Find Largest, Most Distant Reservoir of Water
					

Astronomers, including a team led by Matt Bradford of JPL, found a feeding black hole soaking in water vapor.



					www.nasa.gov
				





But I‘m not sure what happened to this story, whether it’s been verified or any further research has been done.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 28, 2022)

A 22-year-old who was trapped in her car during snowstorm has died, her family says
					

22-year-old Anndel Taylor, who shared videos of the unprecedented snowstorm in Buffalo, New York, died as she was trapped in her car.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 29, 2022)

story - Regarding your comment about atmospheric rivers: It was the first time I too have heard the phrase. But didn't associate it with other terminology (like gulf stream). 

I had the opportunity to read the article (via yahoo) and it's a "phenomenon" that will bring "heavy rain and high-elevation snow" to varying parts of California. 

Pulling from the article, "While atmospheric rivers can be life-threatening, not all of them are dangerous. Most are actually beneficial and carry rain or snow that is crucial to the water supply, and the rivers are an important feature of the global water cycle [...] "An atmospheric river is a long, narrow channel of moisture in the atmosphere that often extends from the tropics to higher latitudes," Sitowski said. "Those that contain the largest amount of water vapor with little movement can lead to extreme flooding. It is somewhat analogous to a band of lake-effect snow hammering the same location with snowfall.""

The level of rain and snow are going to be "beneficially hazardous" in some parts of the state.. I think because it's more prone to worse flooding? 

(unrelated to this thread, but related to a comment) On the news about water vapor in space - anyone catch the article about Mars and it's "winter wonderland"?

Regarding the 34 people dead from the Buffalo snowstorm - I work with someone from the Ohio area, and she said there was a terrible multi car accident over the weekend that caused loss of lives in the frigid temperatures, including a pregnant woman. The woman had her two small children in the car with her, and they somehow survived as their mother (and fetus) did not. The children did have frostbite and not life threatening injuries, but how sad to have been in the car and not know what was going on. 

I found the article about the Ohio accident - a news station reported it here.


----------



## story (Dec 29, 2022)

Iced houses, looting, and concern abiut floods following the thaw in Buffalo NY


----------



## bcuster (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## abe11825 (Dec 29, 2022)

How sad... the video of the houses "frozen in time" from the ice and snow coming off the water (The images of Niagara Falls is amazing though). 

Your heart breaks for those affected by this storm because of the simple fact they're so trapped and powerless (no pun intended due to loss of electricity). Winter is no joke / force to be reckoned with, and unfortunately, the whole Buffalo area always seems to get the raw deal every winter. I remember hearing the news even when I lived in Massachusetts... how upstate NY always got shat on with storms. Yet, we haven't even turned into the major part of snow season yet, so it's far from over.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 29, 2022)

abe11825 said:


> How sad... the video of the houses "frozen in time" from the ice and snow coming off the water (The images of Niagara Falls is amazing though).
> 
> Your heart breaks for those affected by this storm because of the simple fact they're so trapped and powerless (no pun intended due to loss of electricity). Winter is no joke / force to be reckoned with, and unfortunately, the whole Buffalo area always seems to get the raw deal every winter. I remember hearing the news even when I lived in Massachusetts... how upstate NY always got shat on with storms. Yet, we haven't even turned into the major part of snow season yet, so it's far from over.



No, it's not over.  Its just beginning.  I managed to rent a car and run home for a couple of days.  Decided to skedaddle early because there's another storm rolling in, and another behind that is worse.  I managed to beat the ice storm home by an hour.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 29, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> No, it's not over.  Its just beginning.  I managed to rent a car and run home for a couple of days.  Decided to skedaddle early because there's another storm rolling in, and another behind that is worse.  I managed to beat the ice storm home by an hour.


That's why I said "we haven't even turned into the major part of snow season yet"... I know it's just the beginning. I used to live in it and I have friends who are currently in it and tell me things every day. 

You're lucky you made it home safe and before the storm. I've seen one storm bring it's friends over a few weeks' time span... for me it was usually Worcester county, so I was lucky some years too.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 30, 2022)

Winter storms put the US power grid to the test. It failed.
					

America’s aging energy infrastructure and reliance on fossil fuels pushed local power grids to the brink.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 1, 2023)

Speaking of climate chaos.  One week after the storm most of the snow (at least in my town) is gone after a warm front gave us a couple 10C days, thick fog along most of the north shore of lake Ontario, and 25mm of rain.


----------



## bcuster (Jan 2, 2023)

Earthquake: Magnitude 5.4 quake hits Northern California days after deadly temblor
					

A magnitude 5.4 earthquake was reported Sunday at 10:35 a.m. Pacific time 13 miles from Fortuna, Calif., according to the U.S. Geological Survey.




					www.latimes.com


----------

